# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you all.......much love, luck and babydust 

zebby 27 Jan ICSI 
Sarajayne250 28 Jan IUI 
kitykat 29 Jan IVF 
strawbs 29 Jan IUI 
jen_d 29 Jan
strawbs 30 Jan IUI 
LanaK 30 Jan ICSI 
midlands lass 31 Jan ICSI 
starfish 1 Feb IUI 
EllaW 1 Feb IUI 
pigbench 1 Feb FET  
Skyblue 1 Feb FET 
chinup07 2 Feb IUI 
Hun 2 Feb IVF 
citygirl 2 Feb IVF 
karen112 2 Feb ICSI 
Griselda 2 Feb ICSI 
redmond 4 Feb FET 
amanda_hd 4 Feb ICSI 
radnorgirl 5 Feb FET 
wantabump 5 Feb FET
bigblue 6 Feb IVF
gill5614 7 Feb FET 
Nic 7 Feb FET 
Hope4best 8 Feb IVF 
BecG 8 Feb ICSI 
janey 8 Feb IVF 
BBpiglet7 9 Feb IVF 
little nell 9 Feb ICSI 
pudge 9 Feb IVF 
Emilia 9 Feb IVF 
pippilongstockings 9 Feb IUI 
melb 9 Feb IVF  
sarahfoster 10 Feb IVF 
george paws 11 Feb IUI  
Wendy HP 11 Feb ICSI 
shaz 72 12 Feb FET 
coggy1 12 Feb IVF 
maria christina 12 Feb ICSI 
future mummy 14 Feb IVF 
EvaHopeful 14 Feb ICSI 
polo 14 Feb IVF 
Shiv 14 Feb ICSI 
MollyOL 14 Feb 
SPAM 14 Feb IVF
allison kate 15 Feb IVF
petdowe 16 Feb IUI 
Mrs. Fitz 16 Feb IUI
joeyt 16 Feb IVF
aussiegirl 17 Feb IVF
Lilia 18 Feb ICSI
jo39 18 Feb ICSI
valerieann 18 Feb IVF
Morvern 19 Feb IUI
ang1e 19 Feb IVF
Bezagirl 19 Feb FET
moni4 20 Feb IVF
Shaznay 20 Feb IUI
LeighanneH 21 Feb IUI
bonzi_2002 22 Feb ICSI
emily6 23 Feb FET
pip34 23 Feb DI
Burnie 23 Feb FET
scoobydog 23 Feb 
Sarahev 24 Feb IVF
natty boo 24 Feb ICSI
MEGS 25 Feb ICSI
dolores 26 Feb IVF
Hugs 26 Feb IUI
ellebee 26 Feb
Lips 1 Mar ICSI
kazzy44 1 Mar IVF
fowler 2 Mar ICSI
jodyholl 4 Mar

  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Loads of luck to Starfish, Ella, Pigbench and Skyblue for tomorrow    

Take care all,

Lizzy xxx​


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Good luck STARFISH,ELLA,PIGBENCH AND SKYBLUE testing today    

Nearly through day 3 knicker checking all the time but only bacause I had spotting right through my last 2ww and nothing this time round,   maybe they never put them in  

Shaz xx


----------



## Sarajayne250 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

I haven't post on this thread since my 2WW but thought I should let you know that I got a   on the 28th Jan.
Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test - fingers crossed for you all,

SJ x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Congratulations to Sarah and Karen

BFN again for me I'm afraid.  

Hun x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hun

So sorry to hear your news. Sending you gib . Looka after yourseld sweetie

love

Helen
xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry Hun  


Well...My big, shocking news is that i do have a  . I am absolutely flabergasted as was so, so certain that AF was on the way. It just goes to show me that i have no idea about what my body is doing sometimes. I am excited, grateful and worried at the same time! BUT I have been having some pain in my shoulder in the last 2 days and am concerned that this could mean it is an eptopic preg but no expert on this at all as it is the first time i have ever been pregnant. Will be speaking to a nurse later to see what is suggested. Just now hoping for another miracle and that things work out ok...trying to not get hopes up to quickly.


Good luck to those testing today and others on the 2WW. I know how hard it is to go through this process and those of us who are successfull are damm lucky.

XXX


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Midlands Lass

Brilliant news honey . Big fat congratulations. Enjoy !!!!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Midlands lass, and sarahjayne-congrats on your great result..I will continue my knicker watch and resist the Pee sticks mantra... 

Those with BFN- so so sorry. It sucks...


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

congratulations Midland lass and sarahjayne    on yr    xxx

hun sorry on yr bfn   

good luck to starfish ellaw pigbench and skyblue for testing today hope u all get that   you all deserve xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Congratulations Midlandlass and Sarahjayne on your .

So very sorry hun on your BFN - I'm not feeling very hopeful either - AF is due on Sat - I'm getting AF pains and AF is never late maybe a day early but never late, I've not even bought any pee sticks as I convinced AF will show her ugly head.

Good luck to all you girls testing today     - I just hope I get that far!!

Take Care

Nic


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all and congratulations Midland Lass and Sarahjayne      Sarahjayne, i have had a terrible time since last Friday when i got Basted, i have been in such pain, but i went down to the clinic yesterday and they are not worried, so today i feel a bit better, i know i haven't tested yet and got a long way to go, but one nurse said to me yesterday and all these pains and twinges are PERHAPS and a big Perhaps a good sign, but do get in touch with the clinic to see what's what, but great news, you and Midland Lass having a BFP is a glimmer of hope for all us on here, all the very best and look after yourself. xxx Kate


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

how are those in waiting feeling. Mostly I feel normal. Completely normal...which is kind of freaking me out after all the drug pumped feelings I have had to date. Still 7 days down - 7 to go.....


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Lizzy B and everyone  

Might have sold you a bit of a dummy on the testing.  I was planning to test today (early  ) but having read lots of your messages, and been chatting with some of you I decided to be a good girl and wait - it is soooooo hard !!

AF due tomorrow, so I'm guessing I'll see some signs in advance of testing  Will the progesterone delay stuff do you know??

Due to test Saturday 3rd Feb - scary indeed.  

Hun - so sorry to hear of your BFN sending you lots of love and hugs x x

Midlands Lass and sarahjayne - so good to hear of your   - makes me think that it really can happy - enjoy !

Pip34 - hang on in there and keep busy  

georges paws - you poor love, you are going through it - hang on in there and   x

   to Ella, pigbench and starfish - thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Right off for my next knicker check of the day - it really is sending me   .....

Love to you all


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Little nell,

that has really brightened my day it is soooo funny I'm sitting here at the compute giggling to myself   - I think the dog thinks I've gone slightly mad 

Thanks
Nic


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hun - so sorry about your BFN      Look after yourself honey  x



Sarahjayne and midlandslass - wey hey!!! well done on those          Absolutely fab news - congratulations



Little nell - thanks for the tips   - what with the knicker checking to use up the rest of the time, the 2WW will fly by (maybe?!)



Lots of luck     to the others testing today, and lots of     to the rest of you


Bec x


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Hun so sorry to hear your news  
Nell that was so funny and unfortunately i think i have done a few of them 
Abby


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Ladies 

I am Sarah and I have just had 2 embies put backin the oven 1x7cell and 1x 8cell. I have been told they are excellent quality so all I can do now is wait and pray

I have loads of pain as I have severe endometriosis and adhesions and both my ovary,s after ec ( which was traumatic to say the least) have now swollen to over 6cm's as the folly spaces have over filled with blood and my right ovary is stuck to my my stomach so it jolts it all over what ever I am doing

Oh the joys , I have my blood test on the 12th February which is only 11 days away as my clinic count it as 14 days past egg collection, its great it feels like I have already done 3days  

Be nice to  get to know you and god willing we will all have some good news

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Ever think Big Brother is watching you - ok time to fess up, gave into temptation today and decided to nip to Superdrug while my DD was at her aunties, so dressed like someone about to nick something (baseball cap pulled right down - only to hide hair in desperate need of highlights) I head into Superdrug to buy the illegal pee sticks.  Girl at counter even decides I must look dodgy as she insisted on doubling up the bag for my discretion (don't think I've spelt that right).  Get into car and just driving off when phone rings OMG its the clinic just wanting to check if everything is ok and confiming my test date, these pee sticks are definately illegal - or at least I feel like a criminal - cctv is watching me.  See I knew the devil would win he always does - now I'm just waiting for me to be in mid flow doing test and DH will ring to say he's home early and on the way up the path!!!  

Think I had better put the pee sticks in a locked cupboard for now.

Hope everyone is ok and sending lots of positive vibes to you all    

Nic


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Nell -    very funny - I even made dh read it!

Nic - you are spot on. It is so true. I ventured in the direction of the pharmacy counter in Sainsburys today and I felt that the whole world knew what I was looking for. I just wanted to check out the digital ones - I have been bad   and bought pee sticks in bulk off ebay!

Anyway - whilst in Sainsburys I was suffering from MAJOR period type pains - much worse than I have when the old   visits. I am just hoping that this is a good sign and that my little beanies are snuggling in nicely. 

Sarah - sorry to hear that EC was so traumatic and that you are having a bad time of things. Take it easy now hun and just focus on the countdown. My clinic is also 14 days from EC.

love and fairy dust to all
    

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

nic and nell v v funny    

cheered me up to end and realised that I am just as   bonkers !!

Hang on in there everyone and sending you lots of     for    

 and  

love, Skyblue

x x x

PS testing on Sat and feeling v v scared indeed


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hun - I'm so sorry sweetie - look after yourself.... 

Nic -    I identify with the bad hair !! Stay away from the pee sticks - they are bad !! 

Sarah - Hi sweetie - glad to see you on this board - welcome to the madness of the 2ww !!! Good luck   

Helen - serious pain ehh ... I hope thats the embies burrowing in !!! 

SarahJane and Midland lass - very very chuffed for you guys !!!

Well the waiting is almost over for me !!!! THANK GOD !!! Quite proud that I kept way from the pee sticks - but tomorrow is the big day and I am kacking it ... Dont feel different enough for it to be positive.. but I soooo hope it is ... 

Love to all ..


----------



## pigbench (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello again

I just got my blood test result and it was a   for me. I have never been so nervous as I was waiting for that phonecall and even though I was sort of expecting it, I was still devastated when they said my beta was less than 1.

We really thought donor eggs was going to get round my high FSH problem but it wasn't to be. Both ETs ended in BFNs. Need to rethink...

So tonight I am going to eat chocolate, drink beer and have a nice bath and I might start looking at last minute skiing holidays.

Christie xx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

*Christie
I am so sorry to read your devestating news.
Treat yourself and indulge in everything and just take some time out until you know what direction you want to go in.
So sorry
Wishing you all the best.
Love
Vic
x*


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Christy - hun I am so sorry - its a gutter !! sending you


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Christie, I dont know you but wanted to say how sorry I am that you got a BFN

City girl HIIIIIIIII How are you, cant believe I have made it this far. I cant wait to hear your result tomorrow. I have just sent a prayer up for you 

Good luck to anyone else who is testing tomorrow

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

hey citygirl - well done you for getting to testing day - wishing you all the      and   in the world for a  .

    to you and anyone else testing tomorrow - I'm right behind you (testing Sat 3rd Feb   eek !

Lots of love   and   to everyone.

 x x x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Christie - So sorry hun - look after yourself, eat lots of chocolate and get drunk!!!

Citygirl - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorroaw and hoping that you get the bfp that you deserve!!!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hun ~ aw, i'm really sorry to hear that.....so sad for you 

Christie ~ really sorry about your news too....many hugs xxx

Kate ~ how are you feeling today....hope the pain has eased off a bit.

Well done Skyblue ~ i can call of the   

Little Nell ~ that was fab....so funny 

Sarah (coggy) welcome to the thread even though your avatar just scared the bejesus out of me 

Nic ~ step away from those peesticks!!

Midlands Lass ~ congratulations hun....how did you get on with the nurse?

Sarahjayne ~ thats great....congratulations. Enjoy!!

Huge luck to everyone testing tomorrow   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Girls -I have to confess that I am serial pee stick tester. I know that they are evil and that I should wait but I still do it. I am sure that some of you can relate to this.

Yesterday I did one 7pt3dt (they were shouting at me) and for the first time ever there was a shadow of a line. I actually wondered if it was an evaporation line and that the test was somehow faulty - it was too pale to be of a determinable colour. At 04:30 (the second toilet visit during the night) I did another and this time it was stronger - a definate pink line at 8dp3dt. The official test day for a blood tests is monday

I am in shock. I do not really believe it. After 9 years of ttc, 6 rounds of treatment (including fets) I have a  .

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Thats fantastic news Helen   on your  

Christie I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN - you take care of yourself

Love Nic


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

OOh Helen how exciting


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone  ,
We had our 4th iui insemination yesterday and i was really relaxed and soo excited i was that excited i almost fell off the bed   i also feel soo positive this time i dont know why is that a bad thing at this early stage of insemination ??. I have my fingers crossed and hope that our dream will come true then our lives will be complete.
Well i would like to  on your    sarah jayne take care all of you and  love nicky .


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Girlies

Hope you are all well this morning

Well I know this will probably now make me paranoid but I am feeling pretty relaxed and just pleased that all the tension and chemicals have now stopped as I have had such a rough time of it and now I am just trying to keep relaxed and do lots of praying especially when I get worried

Helen, CONGRATULATIONS, wow you are such a star, it just shows it can happen at any time

Nicky, I think it is great that you are so excited and happy about your next couple of weeks it has got to have a good affect on your pg

God bless
Sarah


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

Christie i am so sorry hun big      look after yourself

Helen congrats, well done you, it's such a great thing to see someone with a   it gives us all hope here   well done again

Lizzy B i am much better today thanks, and the first good nights sleep since treatment,rang the clinic yesterday and yet again they were NOT BOTHERD, so at 6pm last night i rang NHS Direct and a Dr rang me back, he told me to take Resolve, those powders for hang overs, and within 1/2 hour i was fine, with a little help from a hot water bottle as well, only woke twice and that was just a few twinges, i haven't told the clinic nor DH, but my mum knows and too be honest i have had enough of the clinic anyway, they don't want to know, the DR yesterday said there was not much in the resolves to hurt me or baby [if there's one] to be honest, i have been in soooo much pain and so tired, i just want a pain free time and a little sleep. I am just really worried that if i am pregnant that i will be like this right through, i don't think i can handle that, so the clinic or my GP will have to do something, anyway good luck all


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone
christie sorry hun on yr     xxxx

helen    on yr    well done xxxx

georges paws  glad u had a better night hun i hope the pain gets easier hun and good luck for yr test date    

im testing valentines day hoping if af stays away  

good luck to all testing today xxx


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Can I join you all?

I had my first IUI yesterday....I have high FSH and was supposed to be doing IVF but I had a couple of  big dominant follicles so I asked for it to be converted to an IUI. This is my first treatment cycle ever so I am new to  all this -  this past couple of weeks with the injections, scans and pessaries has been quite an eye-opener for me!


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Morvern welcome this is a fab place to get all the info you need it's been a blessing to me and will be the same to you good luck


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Hi Georges Paw

Thanks for the welcome. I was just reading about the terrible time you've been having. I hope you're feeling better now?

[edit] 
Sorry - I just noticed that you've said above that things are better today.....I was reading your thread and wondering how you were doing.
It's really scary when things happen that the clinic don't expect.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helen ~ even thoough you were tempted by the evil ones....many congratulations  

Hi Nicky ~ welcome to the thread 

Morvern ~ welcome to you too.....what day do you test hun?

George ~ sorry your clinic weren't helpful....take care,

Hope everyone's ok today,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks lizzy for the welcome message i still feel relaxed and really positive today. I have just read your forum did i read it right that you gave birth to a baby girl called kitty only a few weeks ago.
 on the birth of your  girl ah bless how much did she weigh i bet your both over the moon  take care love and lots of   xx.


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello all

Firstly, just want to say a huge  to all of you who have had  a  in the last few days! You must be absolutely thrilled!

Unfortunately for me,   turned up before I even got to test (that happened last time as well) - somehow feel cheated that I didn't even get to peeing on the stick!?!?!

Keeping the faith, but it's going to be a while before we get our 3rd IUI attempt.....our clinic insists on lots of downregging. I will now have to have a month's break from the drugs, then start sniffers/tablets etc. on day 21 of the next cycle for about 6-7 weeks, then finally we will get another go at IUI - our last one on the NHS. It's just the frustration of waiting to give it another go that gets me down more than anything....

Anyway, enough whinging....I guess DH and I will just have to try naturally next month (you never know!!!) while we're having our rest from the drugs....

Love and   to those of you who have also had  

Em.x


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

chinup07 i am so sorry, big  to you and Hubby, all the very best, have a some  time-out chilling without those terrible drugs god bless xxx Kate


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

chinup- darned nasty isn't it. My last 2 ended on day 11 so I am hoping to get past that unhappy marker too...and then POAS... 
Anyone given in and done the deed  
We went to look at some dogs today. I always wanted one but put it off and put it off....so no longer. One way or 'ther we will be parents!!


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

hi little nell, what breed of dog are you going for?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dobermann....we have been looking at them for over a year now....love them. Great personalities...


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah they are lovely, i have 2 cocker spaniels, well Archie who's 9 months is a working cocker so they are a bit different to my other cocker who's more of a show cocker, they are fab dogs, i would never have anything else, good luck finding one


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks- the lady has a litter due soon...so we may be lucky and get one as soon as may...
it has helped kill a day out of this monotony as well so that cannot be bad


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Little nell

We have a Doberman - labrador cross and he is wonderful. Fantastic personality. He looks just like a doberman with a tail.

Helen
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh lovely=- do you have a pic?


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

I have just changed my avtar !


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

how gorgeous. bet he is a real softie...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hello, 
Can I join in?
I have just got my little embies today. Had IVF tranfer, and got 3 embies : 2 are 1/2 grade with 4 cells and one is grade 2 with 3 cells. was a day 2 transfer.
I am testing on valentine 's day 
Future Mummy


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi future mummy

just want to say good luck hun on yr 2ww xxx       

well be testing the same day so hope valentines day is good for both of us

                            xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies - well I got a   absolutley delighted and can't believe it... was really prepared for a bad result - so just shows you not to read too much into the symptoms... 

Well done Future mummy - 3 fab embies on board - good luck sweetie...

Chinup - I'm so sorry hun take some time to recover and get loads of love and support ...  

Hope all the other ladies are not too mad on the 2ww... good luck to you all


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Citygirl, wonderful news!! Congratulations!
Future Mummy


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi future mummy

Welcome to the thread.  Its a bit of a nightmare this 2ww isn't it.  Fingers crossed that it works for you.


Citygirls - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's wonderful news.   

little nell/radnorgirl - afraid I don't have dogs - but I do have 2 little cats?? ....they're very cuddly and have been keeping me company this week.  

Wx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Citygirl- congratulations....how brilliant! 
WendyHP-how are the jabs going now?   DH has got into the swing of it now for me...and the only real downside is the emotions. Yesterday I could not stop crying. Today I have had cramps that have taken my breath away...so not sure what the heck is going on there. Cats...hmm want one of those too...a burmese....but cannot persuade dh at all...not cat man


----------



## janey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Can I join you?

Firstly a congratulations to all the BFP's out there and to all the BFN's you time will soon come.

I have to test on the 8 Feb and OMG im dreading it.  Its our first attempt at IVF if this dosen't work I will have one more go and unfortunately thats my lot. Anyway will keep you all posted.

Janey xx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Janey
Welcome to the thread.  Best of luck for your testing day. It such a torment this waiting game, isn't it.

Little Nell - we're three jabs down and only 9 to go before testing day.  I stress all day about it I'm afraid...last night it was in my bum for the first time - and it hurt more. (don't think dh stretched the skin)  For me the thigh is definitely better - or maybe its my technique in the thigh compared to dhs technique in the butt......or maybe its my v. flabby thighs....... theory is I'm taking it in turns so tonight will be the right butt (sorry if tmi!!)

Great news about the cramps...they're normally a good sign around now.  Come on embies, implant well into nells cosy cavity!!!!!    I definitely had cramps with my bfp - quite strong ones.  Anyway sorry dh isn't a catman (they're a lot easier to look after than dogs if you're lazy like me) - but we didn't even choose ours - they were born in our bathroom (mother was a stray) - and we got so attached to them they've stayed with us ever since   .  They have helped me through a lot of low times.

Anyway girlies I'm going to venture downstairs for a lovely (msg free) chinese takeaway.  These dexamathasone tablet make me starving!!!!  

Wx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just reading this thread for the last time to check up on how you were all going.

Congratulations to Citygirl and Helen

Sorry to Christie XXXX


I just wanted to say goodluck to all those still in the 2WW. For those first timers (as i was), those AF cramps are still happening with me and i was so sure that i was going to get a BFN because of them. Do not give up hope!!! I saw doc in end who said shoulder pain nothing to do with BFP so just have to wait and see now. Have a first scan booked in a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed.


Wishing you all lots of


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all

Been catching up with your posts which is really helpful, since I am so scared about testing tomorrow - I'm practically counting the minutes now !   

chinup07 so so sorry to hear of your AF came before test date - sending you  a  x x

little nell and nic - keep going my lovelies you only have a few more days to go until test dates - keep positive I'm rooting for some BFPs for you !!   

futuremummy and janey welcome - rest up and keep calm - this thread has helped me so my during my 2WW I can't tell you.  These guys are a great tonic for the days when you just want to hide under your duvet until test date - come to think of it, if that's what you fancy doing - DO IT !  

citygirl - many congrats to a local lady on your   - totally chuffed for you x x

Not quite sure how exactly I'm gonna sleep tonight - catch you all soon.

Love,   
Skyblue
x x x

PS midlands lass - glad to hear that your shoulder pain was nothing to worry about - all the best !!


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Skyblue any news yet got everything crossed   

Congrates to all the   lets hope you have started a trend and to all the   sending you all  

We have a Boarder Collie called Dougal (DH named him  ) and a cat called Missy,shes 15 and a bit scatty.

Shaz xx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Girls

Futuremummy, Really great to see you on here , you have 2 great embies back on board 

Little nell, Hope you are feeling a little better today 

Hi Janey, good luck for your test date I have prayed for you

Midlands Lass, good luck with your pg and congratulations

Skyblue, Good luck for your test today, I have prayed for you

Well ladies who ever it was ( sorry cant remember) if I had started to go crazy with the 2ww well it took exactly 1 day  YEP its horrible, it doesnt matter how you feel, wether you have cramps or not as your brain just turns it negatively    Well all I can do is go completely crazy and keep praying

Hi to all the other ladies I have missed
God Bless
Sarah


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm hormones are raging. DH is irritating life out of me and I want to cry at the slightest thing. Another week of this= help!!


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Little Nell

You hang in there girl  I know it is really hard. I had my worst hormones whilst stimming and if it wasnt for needing hubby for his sperm on EC day then I would have killed him before. 

Hope today is over with real quick for you, try and ignore him and read a book or something

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry not to have posted since last week.

Congrats for all the BFPs. So it is possible then!!

Sending warm wishes to all the BFNs. Good luck for next time.

I am on day 9 and don't feel a great deal of anything...I felt like a baloon until day 6 I think. Very unconfortable. Since then, I have slighly sore (.) (.) and have felt some stinging on my left or right side (lower abdomen) from time to time, but nothing to write home about...So I really don't know what to think...maybe I shouldn't!!!

I have 2 pee sticks in the bathroom cupboard and the temptation is mounting...especially after seeing, radnorgirl (was it you?) testing positive early...Ohh this is going to be hard!

Best wishes to all of you.

Hope4best


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hope4...same as me. I have 3 sticks calling my name. Am going to pee on Mon Wed and Fri. My blood test is Fri....


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Now come on I will have to get the pee stick police on to you both 
I nearly bought some and my hubby told me off and said absolutely NO WAY and we had to wait until blood test day and I sort of agreed as I would only screw my head up if it was a BFN and maybe change to a BFP on the actual day

Now I say all this sounding so profesional but I am only on day 3 and have another 9 days to go so who knows what the rest of the 9 days will bring  

God bless
Sarah


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

We'll be here when you change your mind


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

very funny! I had a good laugh! Thanks!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Can i please join your board ? i am currently on our 2nd IVF cycle and counting the days till we test on the 9th Feb. 

wishing every one lots of   

Pudge 
x


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

You naughty ladies - stay away from the pee sticks    

Sky blue - any news hun ...?

Hi pudge - welcome !!! 

Hope4 - I didn't get many symptoms really either just slight sore boobies - so keep the faith hun   

Love and


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all,
Much to my shock got   on friday, gave in and tested 1 day early!  Had tested negative day before and devestated so try and keep away from pee sticks!
Midland lass, Helen and City girl congatulations to you all.
Chritie so sorry not your turn yet.
Everyone waiting fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Redmond

Wow and Congratulations , I bet you are both over the moon

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

redmond how cool...
I have a cold coming I think. Nose sniffing a lot and had to have a kip this afternoon...


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh I am a dafty, i've been on the wrong thread, i was after this one, i test on 10th, i have 3 blasts on board, feeling very bloated, light headed, sore b**bs and itchy ni**les, so feeling pretty good!!!!! 
Haven't scrolled through all messages yet will do that tomorrow as just off out for some food now.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sad news I'm afraid from me.  A resounding  when I tested this morning.  
Kidded myself for a while thinking that Clearbue might not be sensitive enough (!), that I might have tested too early (only 1 day ahead of that recommended by clinic and day 29 for me anyhow...) - but DH and I have got our heads around the fact that it wasn't going to be 3rd time lucky.  Very sad.  

Weird thing is AF still not come - though I have been on cyclogest, which has prob stopped everything running as it should.  Stopped taking it this am so I guess AF will be here tomorrow - oh joy !

Thank you to you all for your kind words of support, it really is much appreciated, and has helped me get through my 2WW.

All the best to those still waiting and I really do wish you all the luck in the world for lots of BFPs - will be great to hear lots of great news.  

 to everyone else on this thread.

Lots of love, Skyblue x x x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Skyblue- sorry. Will you test again tomorrow? I know the progesterone can delay things although to date that has not been the case in my previous cycles. I am hoping this one is different.
Hugs to you and dh...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Woohooo ~ Hi Pudge 

Sorry everyone, been out working so will catch up with your news tomorrow but hope everyone's doing ok 

Skyblue  sorry hun xx

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## janey (Apr 19, 2004)

a hugh congratulations to Pudge     on way

sorry to skyblue will you be having another go  

janey xx


----------



## Mrs. Fitz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to FF and it's looks like I've landed right in the middle of the 2WW group! I had IUIs yesterday and this morning. Now, all I've got to do is hurry up and wait! 

This is my second month on Clomid and second month of IUIs. Last month only one "good" follicle ... this month three. Hmmm, does this mean the pitter patter of 4 little feet?

Anyhow ... just happy to have someone to share this with.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!!

Missy


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join this board ?

I'm an egg donor recipient, I'm under the Hammersmith & th IM in Barcelona 
I'm having a frozen embryo cycle.

I'm on the *dreaded 2ww*, had the transfer on Monday 29th in Barcelona, 
2 four cells and 1 two cell, we didn't want three put back, but are willing them all on now.

I did get a BFP 16th June, 2006, was my 1st in 12 and a half years, was worth the wait.

My question is, I know I'm *PUPO* (my Angel Tracy told me that one )
Flying home on Friday different womens perfume,







turned my stomach 
and I said to my husband can you smell that or is it just me ? bit of both he said !  
but my boobs are sore, I've got map lines already, huge veins up and about !
My mouth is all tingling
and my head is funny, sort of a bit headache and light headed, weird !

But is it too early to be getting these things, it really does feel like last time, am I just hoping to much ?
I don't test till the 12th, wish I could sleep till then ! 
How come when we're on holiday, the two weeks fly, and yet the  drags, every day feels like a week, 
I'm only on day seven, they told me not to go for my blood test till day 15, 12th ! 
how do I keep sane, till then 
I won't do a pee stick, too frightened, even last time once I knew I still wouldn't
I'm one of these people who actually phoned Clearblue almost 14 years ago and said 
"there must be something wrong with your pee sticks, I'm on day 34, so I have to be and it's negative" !

*Skyblue* are you going to test again today ? you just never know 

*Missy*  for you honey    

*Sarah* Gosh







sounds a bit like me, when do you start feeling like this ? 
                 
 
  

*little nell* wish you better 

*Redmond* congratulations     
















*Pudge*







for the 9th

sending lots of








  to all
                                 

   
  

love hugs and lots of luck
Maria Christina xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Ladies

Hi Skyblue I wouldnt of stopped using your pessaries until you had tested today, I really hope you test today again, I am very sorry though if it gives the same result

Hi Janey Welcome to the torture board   No Im only joking hope its not too bad for you yet

Hi Pudge, welcome to the boards 

Hi Citygirl How are you and bubs Doing

Mrs Fitz Welcome to the 2ww 

Maria Welcome, I have also had all the symptoms you had right from the beggining but dont know if its just the drugs but we will find out on the 12th Feb as we both test then so not long to go but in 2ww's terms it feels like 2mths  

Hi to anyone else who I have missed hope your not too crazy

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Skyblue sorry  

Maria   had transfer same day as you and have 2 four cells on board test 12th same day as Sarah,lucky you 2 for having symptoms nothing to report from here.  

Hi Mrs Fitz welcome to the 2ww  

Shaz xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Shaz* I know lots of people who get a *BFP* and have had *NO SYPTOMS*
so don't give up, I didn't have these symptoms this early last time
I do worry it's the drugs, I have to have progesterone pessaries every 8 hours and I have an estrogen patch every four days
Remember you're PUPO *PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE*
sending you lots of  with loads of luck    
                         
Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for us all especially if three of us are testing on the 12th Feb










​                         ​
*Sarah*  for us both, are you taking progesterone ?
feels like last time, some signs are different, or more intense, 
my head is weird, so drinking more water








had the strange taste and boobs before
could read on my tummy before, so that's different
and before it was bleach, cigarettes smoke not perfume
just glad someone else is feeling strange this early, thought I was losing it 
   

Love hugs and loads of luck
M C xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Maria

For me I think it is mostly the drugs as I was feeling a lot of symptoms before ET so who know, I am taking Progesterone pessaries twice a day

God bless
Sarah


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi ladies, currently going crazy on my 4th 2ww   and gave into an evil pee stick (well 11 of them!!!~ )

Have i tested too early

At 9dpt and 13 days p HCG i got a faint + on a Acon early sensitive test, also got a faint + on a clearblue
At 10dpt and 14 days p HCG + was stronger on Acon early test and also slightly stronger on clearblue but that night Acon was weaker
At 11dpt and 15 days p HCG + was def stronger on Acon early test but tried a first response as out of plain clearblue and only a really faint line appeared   so tried clearblue digital and it said PREGNANT within 1 min.

Can i believe this after my faint first response, going slightly mad here.  The thing is i dont feel pg at all i have had no symptoms at all throughout 2ww.

Any suggestions?

Amanda


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi All,
Thanks for congrtualtions, and thanks for being there over last 2 weeks.  Logging in here and hearing how you were all doing has really kept me sane!  Helen I too had no symptoms while waiting and now only have vague nausea and super sense of smell, fingers crossed.  So sorry to those not lucky this time.  Good luck to everyone waiting to test


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Amanda

Welcome to the thread.  Oh dear sweetie, I think you've def got the pee stick addiction.

They each have a different level of sensitivity, so I would check which one is the most sensitive and go with that. You'll drive yourself barmy trying the different brands.  But it sounds pretty good to me - although they do say for it to be accurate it needs to be at least 12dpo.  With my bfp 3 years ago most of the pee sticks (and I tried many too) were negative and only one has a very slight positive on the day before testing (12dpo) - and I got a hcg of 72 on the testing day. So it would sounds to me that things are looking good for you.  Fingers crossed for your blood test.

Wendyxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Amanda and welcome

I would say you are pregnant but obviously I am not medicaly trained, I would get them to do your blood test asap. The pee sticks wouldnt have a positive if you werent positive unless it was the medication you are on but this far on I doubt it

Let us know how you get on and good luck

God bless
Sarah


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope 4 best - You need to bin the sticks it is so tempting to test or take them to a freinds and instruck her not to gie them up.

Little Nell- Read above !!!!

Pudge- Good luck for your testing on 9th, just one day before me. I'm getting nervous now i must admit.

Redmond- Well done on your bfp, i can only imagine that you are over the moon. Stay there, what a great place to be.xx

Amanda - You must be bankrupt or have shares in pee sticks company, what are you like, the sooner you get a blood test done the better. Good luck, it all sounds good.

Maria- Yes i am on progestrone, those lovely pesseries that genylt leak out through the day...great feeling eh!! I'm on 2 patches, every 2 days. They are really starting to itch me now because i am sat down so much.

Sorry if i've missed anyone, i'm trying my best.
Off to eat lots of jelly sweets now, yummy yummy.

Take care
Sarah
xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hehe- I will be peeing tomorrow..got my 3 sticks and I'm gonna use them 

Headache from hell since yesterday and have had cold for 2 days now. grrr...


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Sarah*, thanks knowing you had signs before, I didn't
pessaries are great eh  not, feels like your wetting yourself








I wear an ultra thin mini pads, they've helped, feels better
the patches,  I have sensitive skin so can be a pain, 
I only go up to two patches after the 12 if I'm pg (I'm on 100mcg)
I have to take my pessaries and patches for 12 weeks, how long are you on yours for ?
take good care, 
sweets sound nice









*Amanda* I can't believe you've tested so early or so many times, you're braver than me
doesn't it add to the torture honey
a faint line should mean your dancing 

*Wendy* 

*little Nell* your brave,   for you
what day will you be ?

love hugs
M C xxxxxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

no suppositaries for me, i get IM injections like wendyhp, I used to take the pessaries the alternative route and this was a lot less messy...and as I had a wedding to go to meant no worries about funny marks/stains!

Official test day is 9 feb for me. fri.


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Girls

Well I have absolutely sobbed my eyes out and couldnt stop for about half hour because hubby upset me and then I just felt so distraught

I know its to do with all the stress worry drugs and the pain of wanting a baby so much   

Thankfully I have dried up now and cantalk without stuttering with huge sobs    Hopefully it will do me good to let some of the tension go

Thinking of you all
God bless
Sarah


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Coggy1 Sending you warm wishes. What is wrong with DH? Hope you feel better now.

More BFPs, hurray! Congrats to Redmond and citygirl!
Amanda, I think it all looks pretty good, even though 11 tests seemed a bit excessive! When will you take a blood test then?

Welcome to Maria, Mrs Fitz and Pudge.

Skyblue. Please don't give up yet! Have you tested again today or have you found it a bit too hard? It ain't over until the fat lady sings!

No worries Sarahfoster4, my DH is the pee stick ! He said NO WAY. So I am only allowed to test the morning of the test day. I go for a blood test at 8:00 on Thurs and the lab will phone me around lunch time the same day. I will be at work, so I think that I will need to be prepared mentally for this...Does it sound logical? But then again, it could be neg with the pee stick and pos with blood test Oh well I don't know...

Good luck   Little nell for tomorrow, wed and Friday! You do what you think is right for you!

So I am still hanging in there for now. Have been enjoying a relaxing weekend, having diner with friends (who are in the know) both Friday and Sat evening. No mention of anything, that was great to feel "normal". It felt like beeing supported somehow without making a big deal of it.

So another week ahead for all of us. Keep all positive!

Hope4best.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Sarah* sending you big hugs honey,  
how any of us survive the 2ww heaven knows !  
hopefully its realeased some of the tension for you    kiss and make up

*Hope*, Hi
I won't test myself, think the drugs can make a difference and will make myself wait

take good care all
love M C xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Sarah (coggy) oh hun I'm sorry you were feeling  .. but I hope that a sign that your hormones are going into overdrive... before I got my BFP I was watching an advert and started crying - which led to about an hour of racking sobs ... but you take it easy hun... you need to keep stress free as much as poss.. I'm doing well - yesterday and today been feeling a bit sick and light headed - and really pleased about it    I guess thats was happens whe you are desparate to be pg... 

Skyblue - hun I'm so sorry - big cuddle sent over for you an d DH...

Redmond - fab news - congrats !!!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just been for a nice walk around a national trust place, snowdrops were out and sun was shining. Arm in arm with dh we walked along the river just listening to the birds. A cuppa and a shared piece of flapjack for sustainance. Feel better for it but cannot get rid of heartburn and got a headache still!! grrrr!


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Girls

Well say hello to my embies  The 2 embies in my avatar are mine just before et

Great arent they we took the pichture on our phone

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and   - much appreciated.

I tested again today (not really sure why other than the fact that AF still hasn't arrived....) - yup still a   ......
We're digging in and trying to think to the future.
Soul destroying - but onwards and upward eh?

Sending lots of positive vibes waiting for their test date - I hope to hear of lots of   s !

Lots of love,  Skyblue x x x


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Those embies look brilliant Sarah! Wow I am so impressed!

Sorry about your news Skyblue. Sending you warm wishes. Take care of yourself and DH. Wishing you both the best of luck for next time.

A little bit more stinging this evening but I am trying not read into this.
This could mean anything... 

Right another 4 days to go...They will feel like an eternity...

Best wishes

Hope4best


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Em (Chinup) sorry the  appeared hun and that you have to wait.....so frustrating for you. Big hugs xx

Skyblue ~ i'm so sorry hun....take care xx

Helen ~ your Dobie dog looks gorgeous......my ex's dad used to breed them and they are the soppiest dogs 

Little Nell ~   Hope the cold gets better soon 

Coggy ~ are you ok now? Your embies look just beautiful 

Hope4best ~ leave them in the cupboard hun 

Hi Future Mummy, Janey and Maria Christina ~ welcome to the thread....hope it flies by for you. Much luck and 

Hi Missy ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too....what day do you test hun?

Pudge ~ good to have you back here hun....how are you doing? Will you be coming next week?

Midlands Lass ~ glad the shoulder was nothing bad.....bet you can't wait for your scan!!

Hi Petdowe ~ thanks hun, but it was a bit longer ago.....Kitty was born Jan 2004 so she's just turned 3  Can't believe i've been of FF so long  Hope you are doing ok 

Shaz ~ don't worry about the no symptoms.....loads of people have nothing and then BFP!! There's a thread somewhere.....i'll try and find it 

Amanda ~ hope that helps you too.......sounding really positive. When's your blood test?

Citygirl ~ ah thats fab news....congratulations 

Redmond ~ congratulations to you too......so pleased for you 

Sorry if I've missed anyone (I know I have) but thinking of you all and sending very positive orange thoughts your way. We're a fabulously international thread at the moment with people from the US, Norway, NZ etc....

Love and luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi ladies

Well 5 days of the 2ww done, just another 7 to go - this is real torture.

My mum has been brilliant - staying with us all week to help out round the house and with Eleanor - but mum and my dad have just gone home tonight.   Will be tricky to cope next week as the clinic said I shouldn't pick her up as it will strain my stomach muscles. Oh dear! Didn't think of that.  Dh will have to get her ready/drop her at the nursery and do the bedtime routine every day.  Poor little thing just doesn't understand - so was in tears today - plus had two little teeth appearing so needed a big cuddle. I'm getting so emotional when I look at her - desperately hoping it will work again so that she has little brother or sister to play with.  I so wish I had a crystal ball.

Little Nell - your walk today sounds like bliss!  I might venture out tomorrow but to tell you the truth those ritodrine drugs make me feel so weak and shaky that I struggle to get far anyway.  Will have to go and dig out a dvd to keep myself sane and to psyche myself up for the next geston jab. (but we do have some lovely chocolate mousses in the fridge   )

Sorry for the rambling - the hormones have a lot to answer for.  Good luck for everyone testing this week.
Wendyxx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Wendy-I have just noticed that you had little Eleanor (what a lovely name) from being a 2-cell embryo. I had a 2-cell and a 3-cell transferred. Both DH and I were quite in shock and worried when we heard the news the day of the transfer. We have then had great encouragement from FFrs but now I feel even better! Thanks!  
Feeling a little selfish writing that but every little helps keeping focused on thinking positive. It has been hard as I have been feeling nothing! I know I know, nothing does not mean necessarely nothing but it is rather disconcerting!


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all,

Well just played on line poker with my club and come 3rd and won 25 euro so pleased with that and it takes my mind off babies, but then couldn't wait to log on here.

MC - Yes same as you on patches ect.. You are being very disciplined about you're pee stick test, i am going to stick with you and hold out for blood test.

Hope4best- Bad that you have to take call at work, i hope it is excellent news, it is so hard to convince yourself that you'll be ok either way isn't it?

Wendy- That's tough for your little girl, i have often thought of that when i do have a child then have to try for another, there is only one thing for it ...... A MALE NANNY.....

Little Nell- You are so funny with your pee sticks, i just daren't even buy any...

Well going to watch a bit of tv then off to bed because i'm in work tomorrow night, i have a fish and chip restaurant in Spain, so i like to be there to mingle with the customers, going to miss my TV...

Night all. Only 6 more sleeps.....

Sarah
xx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Just read your mail, it is only the drugs that make you feel anything, i would not worry, what will be will be... Have you tried having acupuncture to relax you a little, it is great, i have really missed it today.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes I am doing acupuncture with a great lady. I get needles on my feet to get the energy flowing towards the uterus. And I get to relax during that time. I love it!
I guess I am feeling rather impatient now! But you are right I should just try and relax. I have been on this site quite a lot this w/end!
So good night all!
Hope4best


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Happy peeing tomorrow those that are!!


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Please may I join you?

Had e/t on 31st Jan so today is day 5 of 2ww.  Its driving me mad.  Had lots of symptoms which I thing the drugs caused but today they have all gone.  Paniking now that this is not working..

Testing on 14th Feb and would love to make some friends on this thread

xxx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Evahopeful

Welcome to the thread.  You're in good company as we're all going through it at the mo.  It feels like watching paint dry, doesn't it.  All the v. best with your 2ww. Do hang on in there.

Hi Hope4best - yes 3 years ago we only had one embryo (all the other eggs (3 others) disintegrated when they tried to fertilise them) - so it went back in straight away - i.e. 8am on day 2 and was 2 cells.  We were in such a state of shock that we didn't even dare ask what the quality/grading was like. At the time it seemed like everyone around us had lots of embryos. We were convinced it would never work and I did so many pee sticks that I should have got shares in the company.  (all were negative - even the day before testing - as the levels are so slight its v. difficult to detect) So there you go - you do only need one good'un and just because you don't have lots of embies doesn't mean to say that the one's you've got on board are poor.     So do remember its great you've got this far - and you're carrying two lovely embies!!!  Fingers crossed it works out for you and please don't give up - wait for the blood hcg test.  All the best,

Wendyxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*LittleNell* you're one of the ones testing today,   aren't you ?
Think you're brave, don't forget what Wendy just said right up to the day before she tested negative, so
it might be too early, but  that you get a line. How's the cold ?
  
            
   

*EvaHopefully*  I'm new to this thread too, I was moaning cause it's only my 8th day today, and I don't get tested until my 15th day on the 12th Feb, which I could sleep the 2ww, it's hell eh
Don't worry sometimes the signs come and go, lots of ladies don't have any but still get 
 for you                       
KEEP POSITIVE AND REMEMBER YOU'RE PUPO *(Pregnant Until Proved Otherwise)*

*Sarah* You're picture is really good     
I will wait till the 12th, I know too many that have done pee sticks had a negative feel devastated, 
upset their DH/DP to go on to find a  on the day, 
Why torture ourselves any more than we have to, the 2ww is the worse anyway without adding to it. 
And it the embryos implant late only a blood test will show it.
Whilst I don't know I'm *PUPO* and have hope 
 

*LizzieB* thanks for the welcome 
wish the time would fly  

*Wendy* thanks for telling us about your gorgeous little girl, being a two cell. 
I've got a 2 cell on board so it's good to have hope 
It must be hard not being able to look after her as much, sending you big hugs  
Rest if you have to your body needs it     
   
 

*Hope*  how are you getting on ? 
 

My DH is back to work today, so I've got a long week ahead of me, 7 more days, 
but am trying to put things in every day that will hopefully pass the time, 
By next weekend, I'll have no hair though   Doesn't the 2ww send you 
DH is so "head in the sand" for this go, I could , but won't, am very grumpy with him at times, any one else having that trouble ? 
I've got some cross stitch lined up, if I can get my eyes to work, and DVD's roll on next Monday
sending everyone who's testing today    and who's waiting lots of 
                               
            
  

Love hugs and loads of luck
M C xxxxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Peestick#1 says NO!!


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

Wendy- that is a lovely story, it gives everybody help. Thank you

Little Nell- Don't loose hope just don't do anymore, wait till your blood test...pleeeease.

Eva hopeful- goodluck with your 2ww, it is very difficult, mine was made easier because my eggs went in on day 5 so it is a little shorter, i only had one weekend 2 get through so that wasn't to bad.Getting a little impatient now.... 

MC - My dh was the same the first and 2nd time, he drove me crazy, he just carried on as normal, going out at night leaving me in and not being very understanding at all, then he read this site and since then he has been great, asking how people are that i have met on here and being just great. I think it is tough on a relationship because they must feel very useless....they can't help the way we feel when we have to inject ect... and when we feel crappy, they can only learn. Good luck.

I don't feel anything today, just sore B**bs. Trying to be positive though.
Off for acupuncture now.

Sarah (Foster) I've noticed there are 2 of us...
xx
See you all later


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

I had my IUI on Thursday the 1st but my official test date is not until the 19th....it seems a long way away. I'm putting any symptoms down to the cyclogest.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Not losing hope, more like a science project. I had a BFP once and I did not get + till I was way past when AF should have arrived so I am kind of cool about it. No trigger left!


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

It probably best to hold out until Friday, Little Nell.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Little Nell* don't do it to yourself honey, read what Wendy said
sending you big hugs, I know you just want to know honey,   
get your positive head back on and ignore those pee sticks  
sending you lots of  and luck   
               

*Morvern*   for you,  
You have to wait ages to test, how do you keep sane       

*Sarah* stay                                 
my boobs hurt less today, we look for the slightest thing
I'm having acupuncture today, at 5pm
I had it before to help thicken my womb and this time on Day of ET (in Barcelona thanks Valerie Mendels )
When I saw my consultant just before Xmas he said there's new research that has shown that acupuncture before treatment, on the day of transfer and in between the 2ww has increased pg results so much, they're looking at getting a permanent acupuncturist at there clinic
Any thing that helps I say

Ladies any tips on keeping sane in my last of my 2ww of hell ??

take good care all  
love hugs and loads of luck to all
M C xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi there all

Can I join you please. MC...you will be shocked to see I have finally decided to post rather than just sporadically reading!! MC has been a huge support over the last few months so special fingers crossed for you in this 2ww.

Sarah F - I think we've chatted in ExPats last summer?

Briefly - I'm on my 2nd cycle of treatment. I had my first IVF last June - and had a BFP...but miscarried a few weeks later which was, obviously, pretty awful. Since then I've been recovering, deciding what to do...oh, and moving countries from Russia to Malaysia. I've found a lovely clinic here and started treatment mid January.

I've had a ridiculous rollercoaster - with the cycle nearly abandoned last week. BUT we got to EC on Saturday and got 8 eggs ( they expected 3 ). As there were relatively few and I had been extended on the drugs by a couple of days they did ICSI on 4 and IVF on the other 4. 5 fertilised ( all 4 of the ICSis - why? I don't understand why - and obviously never ask the right questions at the clinic!)

Anyway I had 3 replaced this morning - 2 x 4 cells and a 3 cell ( I think - but again never quite think I listen properly!) 

So, finally, I thought I would post again. I'm crossing fingers for all of you. Even I can't imagine any symptoms in 10 hours so suffice to say I'm feeling OK. Just 13 days to go....

Love and all the best to you all

xxxxxx


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi ladies thanks for all the advice - managed to stay off the pee sticks this morning -     Only tested early as very long story but had an offer on our house (house is not even on the market) by someone who apparantly loves our house.  Days earlier we had been talking about how we would have to move to bigger house if had another cherub.  So when chap offered cash it confused us a little - so did test as wanted to know either way.  

Anyway have said thanks but no thanks to kind chappie that loves my house - even though might have to move if i get result i want    dont need any pressure.  So i am feeling a little more saner - well as sane as you can on the 2ww  .

I have my blood test on 9th, this friday so going to hang on until then - although still have no symptoms whatsoever.

Lilia, good luck with your 2ww
Maria Christina, i am the last person to offer tips about staying sane during 2ww - hope it goes fast for you
Little Nell, stay away from the pee sticks, they are truly evil.  With my BFP i only got a faint + at 17 DPT you still have loads of time
Wendy, good luck with your 2ww - well done at staying away from pee sticks

Sorry if i have missed anyone out - trying to post while at work and DH / boss keeps hovering to see what i am up to - never work with partners it will send you even more loopy then the 2ww!!

Talk soon, take care

Amanda


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI

Lilia - yes it was me, i am still trying too, what a nightmare eh!!! These children are expensive before they even come in to the world....
I know what you mean about not listening, i just clam up and that is not like me, then dh says, how did you get on at the clinic today and i say fine, he asks lots of questions and i have to make up answers!!!!! I am a tinker.
Glad to hear that you´ve got some more on board anyway. Good luck
Amanda- you are one day before me, it seems to be dragging now doesn´t it? I know what you mean about working with dh, i used to and it drove me mad, so now we work at different things, it is certainley alot better.
So i know what you are going through...
Little Nell- Glad you are hanging on in there, how many did you have put in? When is your PROPER test day 12th?

Going to spoil myself now with a cuppa Tea, it is the first one in ages, but i really feel i need one, feel a bit low today and very light headed, i think it is the thought of going in to work tonight!!!!

Sarah
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all - can I join you?

I had TX on January 31st of 2 day 6 Blastocysts. The nurse told me to test Feb 9th but on the day another nurse said Feb 14th so I'm not sure which to do! technically Feb 9th is 14 days since EC and seing as they were already 6 days old Feb 9th seems right to me. Its when af would be due anyway.

I've had cramping pains on and off, metallic taste in my mouth and slight nausea the last three days. Yesterday I had a very sudden and horrible bout of diarroea! Could that be a symptom? I've got v sore breasts but they've been like that since I started the cyclogest so I'm putting it down to progesterone as the other symptoms could be I guess

Anyway that's me! Good luck everyone testing today.

Emilia
xx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI Emilia,

That´s so weird, i had blasts in on day 5, due to test 10th, but i have had really bad diarrea too, i though i´d eaten too much fruit or something, only had it for last 2 days, but today seems better.
Very strange, i´m also very very tired, i look about 20 years older than i am!!!! I just want more sleep.......I would say test on 9th, but just call them and check.

Good luck
Sarah
xx


----------



## Mrs. Fitz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi ya'll!
I've just had the IUI on Friday the 2nd and Saturday the 3rd of Feb. I also had the Profasi shot (HCG) the day before my first IUI. So, I won't be able to sneak in an early test ... the shot might give me a false BFP. (No peeking for me!) It's probably for the best ... last month I went crazy with the home testing and it really did a number on my head.
I'll do a blood test on FEB 16th. 

*Emilia* and *Sarah* I have read that diarrhea is a common pregnancy symptom. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!! Who would have thought we ladies would get excited over such things!? 

Missy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 

Metallic taste is definetely a symptom Emilia. Sarah, beeing very tired also is one so sending lots of    and fingers crossed!

Evahopeful testing on Valentines day like you! 

I am on day 5 and light cramps yesterday ( although too early for implantation) then stopped , today all day but light. Nothing big. No spotting but maybe due to progesterone( Gestone? ). I have to say my tummy although not too bad is quite sensitive and can only eat a little at a time. Otherwise some heartburn. But nothing like the pain I had at my first IVF , when I was taking cyclogest. 
My breasts are much bigger and hurt, especially in the morning!!! wonder why it is more at that time! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Lilia*  Hi honey,  yiphee it all went well and you've got three put back like me















  















sending you lots of  
                       
                       
        
Take easy Lilia and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you, what date do you test ?

*Future Mummy*  boobs are the 1st thing I got   
            

*Missy*        
 

*Emilia* Hi and welcome 
sounds like good signs to me    
I don't know about when to test, but I'm sure someone from here will, 
  

*Amanda* thanks for replying though, this helps the time fly a little 
how you feeling   
 

love hugs and loads of luck to all  
Maria Christina xxxxxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Sarah (Foster)* I feel a lot better now I know you had it too! I was a bit worried. I had this one quite violent bout of it and then I was fine. I'm really tired as well and today after I did some meditation in the afternoon I fell asleep - really deep sleep too.

*Missy* Your 'practice baby' Nigel is just gorgeous. As you can see I am a big fan of ginger cats! Mine is 14 so we've had a lot of practice! I do worry about the effect a baby might have on him - he's not too keen on kids! thanks for the tip about diarrhea being a symptom - I was really worried incase I had food poisoning which I know is not something you want to get when you're pregnant!

*Future Mummy* My breasts seem sorer at night - I can't actually sleep on my front now! Do you think our sore boobs are down to the progesterone or can we be hopefull and say it's the hcg kicking in?

I felt a bit tearful this evening watching Desperate Housewives! Not like me at all so I wonder if it's pregnancy hormones? I wouldn't normally get that down day of PMS until the day before I get af and af isn't due till Friday.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello *Maria Christina* our posts must have crossed! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

I wont be doing any personals tonight as i am shattered and mostly my brain is cabbaged today  I managed to get through the weekend even though me and hubby nearly killed each other but felt better today as I have had time alone and felt more norma

Well I am still having all the same symptoms as I was having on ec so no changes there

The one thing that made me feel more positive was that I should remember that I am actually pg YeeeeehAAAAAAA and there is a chance they could die and not thinking will it work or not and actually try and enjoy being pg for 2wks Sorry if I am just talking poo but its really helped me

Even though there is no personals I reading everyones posts and keeping up with everyones journey

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emilia, unfortunately , I think sore boobs are mainly due to progesterone. having said that it is also a sign that progesterone levels are high and therefore everything is possible ( if you follow). But the metallic taste is a very exciting symptom that you have!!!

Sarah, hope you feel less tired soon. , butI 'd say it is normal and probably good news!! 

Future Mummy


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Feeling really exhausted tonight with a splitting headache, so just wanted to pop in to say hi!
Thanks a lot Wendy for sharing your story. It was wonderful.
Good night and keep .
H4B


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi EvaHopeful, Emilia and Lilia ~ welcome to the thread and much luck to you all  

Little Nell ~ now put them away til Fri!! 

Sorry for not catching up but i think i've got a cold coming and my head feels like poo!



Lizzy xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

LizzyB- feel better soon. Plenty of fluids, rest up and get some kip.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

I feel sick, woke for my 1st pee in the night and now feel really sick  (sorry TMI) 
hate being sick

*Future Mummy* what about tram tracks on your boobs, is that the progesterone as well ?

*Lizzie*







wish you better
have you got little Nell's bug 

*Sarah* you are PUPO,  

*H4B*  hope your head feels better

*Lilia* how you feeling honey ?    

have to go, feeling yuck, only







more days to go
love hugs and loads of luck to all testing today  
Maria Christina xxxxxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Good Morning All.

Hope 4 Best - Are you drinking enough fluids to may be help clear your head? The more water the better. Hope u r feeling better

Future Mum - My boobs seem to hurt most at night and in the morning, very strange isn´t it, slept in my bra last night as they were too sore to let em hang loose!!!!!

Missy- Goog luck on you 2ww journey, good luck for testing on 16th.

Sarah (Coggy) - Hope you and dh are ok, it is very difficult isn´t it, my dh was terrible the first couple of times, this time he has been fantastic, i am quite shocked...

MC- That is very weird, i had a very poor sleep after getting up at about 4am for a wee, then when i got up boy have i felt sick, had a massive hot flush and started crying, whats that all about My husband didn´t know what to do, i think he though i was in pain, so i had to pull myself together. I still feel very dizzy and sicky, i am leaning back in my chair to write this cause as soon as my head goes down thats it, waterry mouth here i come(sorry tmi).
Going to take it easy today.

Speak later

Sarah (foster)
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning all. Another day in paradise eh? 

Nothing to report. No peesticks today. BUT I would like to say this is my longest lasting IVF cycle to date so the PIO gestone jabs appear to be working! SO that is my positive for today. Roll on Fri.

Aiming to get out for the day into the sunshine before it decides to run away again. It was sooo cold yesterday I was half expecting to see snow today.

Hope LizzyB is feeling better today and no more poohead??!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone - just checking in before I go to acupuncture. My lovely acupuncturist called me last night and as i was a bit stressed she's called me in for a free session, insisting I don't pay. How lovely is that? She evn came to my house on the transfer day to treat me and DH! I really think I'm blessed with her.

*Sarah *(Foster) I've been having 4am wees too and yesterday I had 3 hot flushes. Are these flushes a symptom of pregnancy? I've never had them before at any other time except when down regging. The progesterone isn't responsible is it?

No nausea so far today but mine seems worse in the afternoon when the tiredness also hits! Metallic taste still lingering and tons of twinges yesterday and a few cramps. Anyone else got cramps? Are they a good sign or a bad sign? Ooooh you can see I'm getting nervous as Test day approaches! Can i hold out til Friday without a peestick?


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

how we all doing lol

ive got 8 moredays left to go and going slighty    lol ive ordered some clearblue preg tests from ebay and they havent come through yet which is a good thing because i would be tempted early lol so the longer they take to come through the better    . i want to be a good girl and test on my test date.  im not sure if it has worked becasue of my lh surge but just hoping for the best only have slight sore(.)(.) and feel a little sick but not looking into it that much because could be signs of af  i ve also had a it of tummy cramp. still just have to wait and see.

bigblue any news hun keeping my fingerscrossed hun

goodluck to gill5614 and nic who are testing tommorow 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

I can't believe all the amazing symptoms everyone's having. I feel completely normal ( except the pain from EC which is still here on my left side) I'm fairly certain that I didn't have any last time...isn't it amazing how you forget?

Hope you're all feeling better ( or worse - that might be preferable! ) today. I'm 8 hours ahead so I've already done a full day at work and am about to go home and think longingly of my bed. DH has a business dinner tonight so I will go to bed straight after Ugly Betty which starts here tonight. Bliss! Since I started on the Gonal F - and since I stopped - all I want to do is sleep.

Lots of love

xxxx

PS Is everyone using Utrogeston pea pessaies...they are horrid!


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls, well i have so many symptoms i don't know what's happening to me, Sarah and Emilia, i am getting flushes as well, though i am used to them, they thought i was going through the menopause about a year ago, so i was used to these, but last night wow i had loads, (.)(.) are megga sore, i too had to war a bra to bed last night, and i can't sleep on my tummy either.  Feeling much better after spending the day with big bro yesterday, it done me the world of good, just talking about things, and also having a ***** about everyone else  only joking..... i also have been feeling light headed or dizzy, not sure about this?  anyway only 5 days left i am more excited now then dreading it, feel a bit pregnant today..... it sounds mad i know am i going mad


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounding good George's Paws!

I just can't work out how much of what I'm feeling is just the progesterone. Trying not to focus on it today. I started to get all negative yesterday but today's acupuncture has boosted me no end. Also my sister said that feeling negative and a bit low is a sign of early pregnancy so not to worry about it! I thought that was a lovely way of trying to cheer me up even if I think she might be bluffing a bit!


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Emilia yeah i have had that of friends as well, who all have had children, and i too feel they are just saying it, but you never know, i was thinking about accupunchure but all the needles i have had the past 3 months has put me right off, my mum is a reflexologist and also can do massage, she passed a degree a few years ago, but i hate someone touching my feet, but she has offered a massage and he friend has, as i am not sleeping this past few nights, and i don't know why? i am really tired but cannot sleep? oh they joy of fertility treatment?? anyway good luck to you and nice talking to you SORRY ABOUT THE SPELLING


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

A massage right now would be heaven! Go for it Georges Paws.


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Can I join you girls?  I'm on day 11 of 2ww and trying desperately to resist testing!!  Not a single symptom so far but trying to be positive.  Not even sore (.)(.)s which is unusual for me in a normal cycle.  It's my first cycle with clomid and cyclogest though so i don't really know what to expect!!  I was told that the cyclogest would give me really sore (.)(.)s but nothing so far!

Can I ask - when you say you have a mettalic taste in your mouth, could you describe it to me?  Does is seem to be coming from the back of the mouth or front?  Didn't notice it until I read your symptoms but now i think about it I have been really thirsty and my mouth has tasted slightly funny.  Probably reading too much into it though....

Anyway, good luck to everyone, looking forward to seeing loads of BFPs over the next few days!

Pippi xxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Pippi - I'm day 12 so very close to you - testing Friday. Welcome ot the thread!
It's hard to decsribe the metallic taste - just sort of odd and metallic - even if I brush my teeth or gargle with mouthwash it comes back a minute later. I'm very thirsty too. My (.)(.) are really sore but they have been since I first started the cyclogest. Lucky you avoiding that one!


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI 

Welcome Pippa, hope all goes well on your cycle, i wish we could all have bfp´s, there just can´t be a god can there otherwise we would not be going through this.

Sorry everyone feeling a bit low this afternoon, i came back from having lunch with some friends and just gone back out to my mum´s car (mine in garage, using mum´s car, because she has one in Spain as she lives in Uk, i live in Spain) to find some one has torn all the bumper and dented the back panel, i am trying to stay calm so as to not upset my little embies but i am so mad, just sat here and nealry cried, my dh tried to cheer me up with the fact that it is onl money!!!! We have spent so much just lately on ivf ect...and it is my quiet time of year business wise and you just think....Life is so unfair. 
I just hope we all gets lots of bfp´s to make my thoughts on life a little rosier.
Sorry to moan, but i think this might be my first moan on my 2ww so not too bad.only 4 more sleeps........

Sarah
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh Sarah - it's not what you need right now is it? Don't worry about having a moan - i had a bad day yesterday and was tearful too - i think it goes in phases because our emotions and hormones are so up and down. It just takes one small thing to set it off. Desperate Housewives had me crying last night! But getting your mum's car trashed isn't a small thing and I can see why you are so angry. It's horrible when something like that happens.

I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and a big hug.

xxxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks,

You´re going to have to stop now because i´m filling up and i can´t go in to work all red eyed, i could just blame it on the car!!

Thanks again.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi!

I am at work but couldn't resist to see how you were all doing.

Hi Sarah F. What a bummer. What about using the insurance? Don't worry about the moan. Moan as much as you want! We don't mind!

Welcome Pippi! I haven't had much symptoms until a couple of days ago (testing on Thurs). I have only had some twinges once in a while and very slightly sore (.)(.) in the morning. As far as I can tell, there is a whole spectrum of symptoms intensity and occurence. 
The headache is gone. Drinking lots of water (far more than I ever do), meaning lots of trips to the loo and nickers checking...Since last night I have been feeling so hot on and off. Maybe this is why I was so tired last night.

Can't wait til Thursday. I just want to know either way. 

Have all a good afternoon!

H4B


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Sarah F - that's not what you need on the 2ww!  Why do people do things like that it's so mean.  

Emilia - it's funny but i'd actually prefer to have the sore (.)(.)s even if it's due to the cyclogest!    not sure about the metallic taste thing, i think i could talk myself into an symptom at the moment!

I can tell I'm not going to get any work done over the next few days - will be on FF constantly til Saturday!  

Fingers crossed for everyone  
Pippi xxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

RE *SYMPTOMS or NO SYMPTOMS?*

I was just having a chat with my sister who is the most fertile person I know! And I think this just goes to show that not only is each person different but each pregnancy.

She said with baby no.2 she knew she was pregnant 5 days after conception when she was sick and her (.)(.) started tingling and itching. The sickness continued for the first three months and was very strong.

Baby no 3 - she was 8 weeks pregnant before she felt a thing! Not one tiny symptom and when she missed a period she still didn't think she could be pregnant and put it down to stress because she was moving house. No sore (.)(.), no extra weeing, no sickness until after 8 weeks when it suddenly kicked in after she had done a test!

So all of you with no symptoms, don't read anything into it. You could just as easily be pregnant as those of us feeling sick with sore (.)(.) (just have to say how much I love this (.)(.) thing - it makes me laugh every time someone posts it!)

Here's lots of  for everyone!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Another trip out for us to break the monotony. Went to Wisley gardens, cold and sunny but lovely to walk around there. We stopped and had lunch too -I am such a piglet when it comes to cake-and there were at least 3 urgent pee stops required...bladder has gone onto hyperdrive at moment. Still got (.)(.) like a pinup, and some nausea now and then that just feel like carsickness. It goes if I eat... Tired again now but I think that is the fresh air...so....
could be something
could be nothing


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

How amazing! How can it be possible to get such different symptoms for the same person? Truly amazing!
Thanks for sharing!

Question. There is a possibility of going skiing this weekend. In my opinion, if it is - on Thurs, then sure, that will be a great idea. But if the result is +, then I said that I wouln't go. But my DH thinks that I am a little silly and not very objective, that I shouldn't put my life on hold, blah blah blah... I haven't done any skiing this season at all. I am not in good shape at all. So I would feel so BAD if I had done anything to hurt this/those embie(s)...On the other hand, I know that many do sport, ect...without knowing that they are pg.
So what do you think? Am I beeing silly?

That walk sounds so lovely little nell. and the cakes!!!

H4B


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Little Nel* - sickness that goes when you eat is a classic preg symptom! Sounds very hopeful.

*Hope4thebest *- why don't you see how you feel after you get the result? I'm itching to get back into my yoga but DH wants me to avoid it until a few weeks into the pregnancy at least but I've had mc before so probably need to take it easy. Sorry this is rubbish advice - I'm just not sure. Could you post this in the 'ask a nurse' section or ask someone at your clinic?


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi ladies

Well another day down, only 4 more days to go until test day!!!!  The suspense is killing me. Its great having the time off work but I would normally be rushing around all over the place but don't want to risk anything so I'm a bit of a couch potato at the mo....

Emilia - thanks for the symptoms/no symptoms post as I'm not feeling anything on this 2ww so this still keeps me hopeful.

Little Nell - wow, look at all your symptoms!!!!!  Sounds v. hopeful.  

Hope4best - its such a tricky one. Even different doctors have different advice.  My friend was advised not to go by her gp because of the altitude and her blood pressure. Another friend went skiing at 6 months pregnant! Maybe its worth asking your own gp if you trust his advice? If you do get a bfp and do go skiing, be v. careful - could you stick to the gentle slopes?  Or perhaps you could just lounge around in the chalet/in the shops/the local swimming pool while the others are hitting the slopes?  Maybe thats the compromise?... Do check your insurance cover - you would probably need to state you're pregnant and check they'll cover you.  Hope this helps.

Time for a chocolate treat. 
Wxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I think most of them can be explained by the meds I am on  

Already had to eat my chocolate brownie....decided eating them so late at night is not such a good thing even if I do need a treat after the PIO shots...tonight dh is going out for fish and chips from a local chippy that has won awards. Hope he remembers mushy peas


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Little Nell - right now I could kill for fish chips and mushy peas.....!!!!! (or maybe chips, gravy and fishcakes - can't get this down here though....and have had some v. odd looks when I've asked for it.)
Wx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooh I just love mushy peas. I have been known to eat them on their own (tinned)... with just some vinegar on and a nice bit of bread...yum. But then I also like a nice fishfinger and brownsauce sandwich 

DH has not gone for them yet


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I'm new here & am so glad I found you for support.
My test date is 14th Feb, I can't imagine what I'm going to feel like closer to the date - I'll keep looking for your messages & hopin that you all get bfp's! 
I have no symptoms only sore tummy - I think where they probed me so much  
X


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome Polo. Join the 2ww madness!


----------



## janey (Apr 19, 2004)

hi polo and everyone else

welcome to the 2ww hope the time flies by 4 you.

good luck to all those due for testing soon me I have got 2 more sleeps and OMG just managing to stay away from the pee sticks.  Feel sick at the thought of having summat to eat and can't decide on anything the last 2 days I have had soup and a chicken stuffing barm cake for my dinner, due to the fact can't have mayo, coleslaw, etc!!

driving me mad now aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

anyway   to everyone and goodluck

janey xx


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello everyone,

WOW!!!  I can't keep up with this thread!!!

Sarah F - I can not believe people can be so cruel.  Not really what you needed at the moment either  

MC - The sickness, although horrible is a really good sign.  The pesseries wouldn't cause that so thats really promising!

Emilia - I think the metallic taste is a classic pg sign too!!!

Lilia/Pippi - I don't have any symptoms either girls.  I keep talking myself into having this horrible taste in my mouth but I know its not really there!!

Polo - Welcome to you.  I test on the same day as you!

Well I must confess I have commited the ultimate sin today and done a pee test.  It was negative so I really wished I hadn't.  Just cried for ages after so really didn't gain anything at all.  Today is day 7 so I am just hoping that it would have bn too early to show and not that its a definate no no  

I hope things are going well for everyone else

Take care

xxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*EvaHopeful* - day 7 is far too early so stop  and put on your happy face . Even day 10 is usually too early and there are people that test negative right up to the day before their test date and then bam, next day its a positive. So come on, PMA please madam and hold out another 7 days! Here's some  to brighten your day a bit.

Has anyone had really bad cramps? yesterday I had a few and today I have a ton but it's day 12 (post EC) and day 6 (post ET) for me and as I had 6 day blastocysts transferred they should have implanted the evening of the transfer, 6 days ago. Anyone had cramps right up to a BFP before? I don't ever get cramps before AF and hardly any when I have AF so I'm not seeing it as a pre AF sign. Any ideas girls?


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Evahopeful, what r u tryin to do to yourself! Guess wot! I did the same!  
convinced myself that there wasn't much point in doing it anyway!
Sayin that, I'll prob do another at the weekend cos if I don't I'll go crackers!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

OK I confess - me too - yesterday and it just made me feel really low so lets not do anymore girls! It's not a good idea and it justs makes us feel bad. Hold out til test date!


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

You are soooo right but let's see eh....I wish I had your will power!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Evahopeful, stay away from those peesticks sweetie .It is wayyyyy to early.even day 13 can be too early, as some girls on this board have had BFPs, and they tested on day 12/13 and it was not showing and finally showed on day 14. This is why some clinics even decide to do the test on day 16!
So you still have plenty of chances of getting a BFP. Sending you lots of  
As for the nausea, unfortunately it is a side effect of progesterone. the nurse told me so, and on the paper I got, signed from clinic on day of ec, it says that progesterone has been given to me, bla,bla......and I might experience some abdominal discomfort ( no kidding!) and nausea. 
On top of it , the injections seem stronger than the pessaries I had last time.
Future Mummy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maria Christina ~ how are you feeling now? Hope you've been ok today 

Sarah ~ hope you are feeling ok too. Sorry about you car, really not what you need at the moment hey hun 

Emilia ~ aw bless your acupuncurist. You're absolutely right about symptoms.......i really do think that _anything_ goes and you just can't tell!

Hope ~ Hmmmm, tricky one but I'd be inclined to go with your instinct and give it a miss. I know they say that you can keep up gentle exercise that you are used to but if you haven't been at all this season, then maybe not.......up to you though hun 

Little Nell ~ repeat after me "Cake is good for me" 

Lilia ~ hope you enjoyed Ugly Betty......it's my new favourite show 

Hi Pippi and Polo ~ welcome to the thread....happy chatting and much luck  

EvaHopeful ~ oh my goodness....way too early hun!

Polo and Emilia ~ both of you too   Hugs all round but stay away from those peesticks!!!

I'm feeling a bit better today thanks, just seem to have some bug thing that keeps coming and going 

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Love and luck to Gill and Nic for tomorrow  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

I wont be doing any personals as I am suffering with dizzyness and its really affecting me

I just really wanted to say YOU GIRLS WHAT ARE YOU LIKE!!!!!!!!   You have all really made me laugh even though I know its not really funny as we are all going very crazy on this 2ww. but how many of us are doing pee sticks way too early      

A really weird one from me, does anyone else look about 10 years older I do  I think its because I got horendous dry sking over a lot of my face and hands and its made me feel a bit rinkley

God bless
Sending everyone some love and prayers
Sarah


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that they should BAN the PEE STICK !!!! and take the misery away from us all and you should only beable to get a test at the correct time!!!

Eva - Far to early to test, save your money for all the baby stuff you will be buying!!
Emilia- I felt sure that you wouldn´t test, what are you like.... I am sticking to not testing because i would rather have the wonder rather than the tears until i know for sure.

Polo- Welcome to the site, 14th test day, that´ll be a nice valentines prezzie.

Coggy(Sarah)- I actually said to my dh, i feel like i look about 10 years older because i just look so warn out, thats before the sleepless nights with babies...

Well everyone who likes Fish and Chips you would love me because i own a fish and chip shop in Spain, I have just got in from serving up the best fish and chips on the coast!!! and i make my own mushy peas....

Hope4best- There is no way i would ski, that is just my view because my friend went when she was 3 months pregnant, someone ran in to her on the baby slope and she miscarried. I just think that you go through all this worry to try and get pregnant why risk it. I agree with your dh in one sense that you shouldn´t put your life on hold ect ect but there are limits, i love ski-ing and my dh is going this week but i just would not enjoy myself so i will shop and do lunch instead. Sorry to be a bit negative.
Sorry, i know i´ve missed loads of people, i will catch up tomorrow.

Well going to watch all my soaps that i´ve taped now and have a cuppa.

Sarah
xx


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

on the subject of food, I tell you one thing, there's no way I'll be gettin a metallic taste in my mouth - I just burnt my tongue on the best spaghetti bolognese in the world.. I was only checkin it was OK to eat!!!!! honest!


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Polo

Welcome to the madhouse!

Sarah (Foster) - I've had my tea but I can smell that lovely smell of fish and chips from here......it would be so lovely to eat it now rather than have my gestone jab at 10pm.....hey ho....

Wx


----------



## Mrs. Fitz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey gals!
I'm nodding in agreement everytime I read the "no pee stick" comments. I have driven myself crazy for the past few months using _dozens_ of them. I made a vow to stay away this month, after a friend of mine was TWO WEEKS PAST her period and still getting PFN. (As it turns out ... she finally got BFP and is definitely preggers.)

*Emilia* I love your little Ginger ... what a cutie!! Mine is only 2 years old and hasn't had much experience with little ones. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hope that when the time comes, he behaves. In the past, he's had problems with other cats. 

TEN DAYS TO GO and I'm feeling nothing but a little tired ... going for Progesterone test this Thursday.

Best Baby Wishes to everyone!

Missy


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you for all the advice. Our friend has an interesting sense of luxury. Ski resort is 3 huts and a train station in the middle of nowhere. No showers, never mind a swimming pool...and she would rather dig a snow hole and sleep in it, because in it, it is no colder than 0 degrees! You have to make your own diner from lovely package soup. and definetely no fish and chips in sight...The nearest shop is at least 15 min by train and they are twice a day...Don't get me wrong, it is a fabulous place...but unfortunately it is either ski or "war and peace". I guess you get the picture! So I will give it a miss, well hopefully if BFP obviously...

Give the pee sticks to your DHs. I am sure they will know where to hide them.

Good night ladies. 1 less day for all of us! Hurray!

H4B


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Pippi - guess what I have a symptom   AF pains   at least i know something is still going on down there 

Have been taking my temperature each morning at the same time and keeping a record since the start of 2ww,has anyone else been doing the same and have they noticed anything different from day to day.(meant to dip on implanting)? 

Ladies stay away from the pee sticks      

Baby dust to you all   Shaz xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have done them on my previous cycles just out of curiosity but they were BFN. Obviously the progesterone supplements will affect them as this is what progesterone does in a normal cycle....but who knows!! Temps that stay high are meant to be a good sign...but I will have to rely on my blood test for the true definitive.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks little nell think Im just doing anything that might give me some idea so I dont resort to a pee stick,can say Im very tempted but only day 10 and i know better


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Feeling a little paranoid. Does the excess progesterone that we take delay AF?
Thanks
H4B


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Hope4the best* - from what I've read it depends which progesterone supplement you are taking. Apparently Cyclogest doesn't delay af but the gestone injections may delay it slightly but i think only by a few days. Lots of people seem to get af before their test day in an ivf cycle. But I'm only speaking from things I've read as this is my first cycle and I have no experience to speak from.

I am vowing now to stay away from the pee sticks girls! I loved all your responses to us naughty girls! It made me smile this morning.

*Missy* I'm sure your ginge will be cool with kids if he's only two - they are still so young in many ways at that point. Mine on the other hand is a grumpy old man now and I don't think a baby is going to go down too well- let alone the twins I'm hoping for! Ah well, we will just have to spoil him so he knows he's still loved. When my nephews come round he's out the cat flap before they've even come through the front door!


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi 
I was told by the clinic that progestrone will definatley keep af at bay, which is good for me in a away because every time i go to the loo it means i dont have to do the knicker test!!!
One less thing to worry about eh!!
Anyway woke up at 3am for a wee and then hot sweats again but i do not feelin the least bit pregnant today, but hey in reality we shouldn´t have any symptoms in the first 2 weeks should we?
That´s what i think and i am sticking to it.
Hope4best- hope you get your bfp and you´ll be saved from packet soup!!!
Polo- How come you have to inject your gestone?
Shaz 72-  STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICK  (she says, and here i am thinking shall i get one today!!!!)
I will be strong and not fall in to the trap.

Got lots of jobs to do now so see you all later.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Emilia. I am taking crinone (vaginal suppositories), but I haven't seen anybody taking it on this board. Maybe something different in Norway?
I was thinking of doing a HPT tomorrow morning before the blood test, but I am too scared now!  My heart is pumping just thinking about it! What a wimp, compared to all of you brave ladies!


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi girls

I know it's crowded over here but have you got room for a little one

Hi Sarah we have spoke before, glad that you are doing ok!!!

Well what a relief ro read that everyone is going through the same as me!!  I am not going mad afterall!!!  I had day 2 transfer last Friday and due to test on the 18th!!

I did think I had AF pains last night but turned out to be trapped winned   One visit to the loo and it had gone!!!

Look forward to getting to know you all and good luck everyone!!!!

JO xxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just for those not wanting to be part of the POAS sport...spectate instead.

BFN this morning= strike #2

One left for Fri which is beta day!!

Cold but sunny here, might just go back to bed for a lounge....


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome *Jo *- there's plenty of room for you here.
*
LittleNel *- what are you like? My test day is Friday and last time I was pregnant I didn't get a positive until 5 weeks and 4 days after my last af! I'm laying off the peesticks and being a good girl!

*Hope4Best* I think you're brave going for a blood test without a HPT first. My clinic ask us to do a hpt first and if positive come in for blood anyway but even if they didn't I think I'd do one first. I'd rather find out at home with DH than have a nurse tell me in the clinic. But I am holding out until Friday now because I don't want a potentially false negative to bring me down.


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

I too test on Friday after a day 2 transfer but I am not holding out much hope anymore as I did the acon 10 mui early this morning and it deffo negative.  Good luck to all you guys..


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Melb if you've still got two days until your actual test date then you could still get a negative tomorrow let alone today. Lots of people don't have enough hcg int heir system until at least day 14 if not later. Don't give up yet. xxxx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome Jo, this site is great. It feels so much better to know that you are not the only one going mad! Wish you all the best.

I am at work and although it has helped me tremendesly until now, well today that is it, can't stop thinking thinking...BFP or BFN it is going round and round in my mind? And I am not doing a great deal here. I must stop that.
I normally check my temps on a regular cycle, but this time I haven't dared. And I wasn't sure if the crinone would screw up the temps anyhow.

Oh little nell, I was wondering about you actually. I can't believe you still went for it. Hope it is not getting to you. A nice snooze, hum sounds good though! Take care

Emilia, yes you are right, that was the plan anyhow, but will see tomorrow. will keep you posted.

Melb. totally agree with Emilia. Don't give up!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

feeling ok, this is longest IVF cycle to date, so on that front it is good. Just not so good at waiting!!


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

H4B  Im using Utrogeston    (vaginal suppositories) which hold of AF except when you have a MC then nothing stopping it. 

Little nell you are so bad you make me laugh hope you have a good supply of pee sticks


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Mind if I join you? (Hi Lizzy, yup it's me again!!!)

On Day 6 of 2ww of my 4th IVF and due to my 'advanced' years had three Day 3 embies put back last Sunday (test on the 15th).

Have been reading through the last couple of pages to try and catch up with what's going on and hopefully I'll get to know you all very soon.  Have already got my pee sticks in the cupboard (did a bulk buy last time I was over in the UK!) but trying to figure out how to use them as I'm having Pregnyl injections throughout my 2ww this time due to being an early bleeder.  

BTW I also use Utrogeston and have always bled early with it, so even though it will hold off full blown AF, if you're like me it won't stop early bleeding completely.  Have recently been diagnosed with blood clotting disorders which probably explains the early bleeding.  Really hope none of you experience an early bleed or if you do that it's only your little ones snuggling in   

Wishing you all the bucketfuls of fairydust   and here's to a bumper month of BFP's


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Polo, Jo and Allison Kate - welcome! I'm new here too and slowly going out of my mind!!

Shaz - I'm so jealous of your new symptom!!  I wish I could have even 1 little symptom, still feel tip top even after getting up at 4 this morning!  Really hope it's good news for you. 

As for the early testers, you are braver than me!  I have gone from being desperate to test to find out to being terrified of testing in case it is bad news!    I think I'll wait til Saturday.  By the way, my clinic told me that cyclogest CAN delay AF so I'm not reading anything into the fact that I have none of my usual pre-AF symptoms (sore (.)(.), eating loads etc etc).  

I'm at work today but can't drag myself away from FF oops.  This thread is a life-line at this stage of the 2ww, thanks ladies!  

Pippi xxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome Allison Kate.


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello again ladies!!

Well I feel like a naughty school girl and will not be testing any more (I Promise!)

Polo/Emilia - I'm so glad i'm not alone!  No more tests though - did it really make you feel down too?

Future mummy/Goggy/Sarah F - Thank you all so much for telling me that it really was too early to get a positive result.  I feel reassured now!!

Still have no symptoms really not feeling to positive about this but I'm sticking with you girls and hopefully we can all get through this together

xxx


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

You lot are so good and so full of hope.
I know you are right but I guess after only one success with ivf after 4 failed cycles I am just negative about it all. Tried everything...time off work, acupuncture, Zita West etc etc.... and the most frustrating thing of all is that I know it is all in the lap of the gods. I guess its having no control that drives me nuts...
Woke up with a migraine this morning.....its just going now but I haven't had one of those for a long time. I guess the more medication I take the more hormonal I am...
Goddamn it girls why is it that so many people can have children and abuse them when so many people who can't would make the greatest parents......


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Melb *- I know it's frustrating and horrible isn't it and these hormones don't help us much do they? It must be really hard for you to stay positive after 4 cycles but I've heard so many stories of it working 4th or 5th time so try and hang onto that hope sweetie. I was feeling really negative a few days ago but I just decided that if this is going to work I need to believe it can. Have you seen the film 'What the Bleep?' It's all about how we can affect our bodies through our thoughts. OK this sounds wacky but...

There's one experiment they show where a scientist wrote words or phrases on bottles of water and then froze them and studied the ice formations. The bottles marked LOVE froze with beautiful snowfalke formations. The bottles marked I HATE YOU formed these ugly horrible shapes. We're 90% water so right now I'm walking round like a lunatic with LOVE written in red lip liner over my uterus! There's an image to cheer you up!

When you're feeling low about this and that negative voice is nagging in your head, just think of all the negative feelings you have and say very clearly in your head - 'I don't believe you' and then do some nice positive affirmations. DH and I spend most of our time chanting 'I am attracting a happy healthy pregnancy' and if nothing else it makes us feel like we are doing something!

Sending you positive vibes and


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhh Emilia, I love that film!  In fact that's reminded me to get my DVD back from a friend who borrowed it months ago.  How many times did you have to watch it before you made sense of what the scientists were saying, completely did my head in the first time    there's some pretty way out stuff in there.

Melb....I truly know how you feel, it is very, very hard to be positive when you've had so many attempts but what Emilia says is very true, as difficult as it is you must try to think positively.  I so hope it is your turn this time   

Eva....glad we won't have to send the   around anymore!!

Pippa....get back to work!!!

       for you all
Allison xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hee hee i'm still here!


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

how are we all lol

ive still got 1wk to go but already going    lol not sure if its worked as had bad af pain dont know if its implantation of just the   getting ready to pay another visit    still just have to wait n see 

just want to say welcome to polo and alison kate and to other newbies    for u

little nell dont lose hope yet    

hope every one else is keeping sane     sending u all some


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dh has been very supportive and given me a hug which made me   He said he will love me no less whatever the result on Fri. It helps, but doesn't quite take away that fear of failing again. Not sure I can do this again...one for the emotions and two for the cost.  Feels like someone is crumbling my card stack at the moment. 
Off out for some fresh air and an attitude reset...


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi guys haven't been on this thread much in the last few days - have been posting on the FET thread but just thought I'd better pop on and let you know that I've had a   today.

A big   to all the new girls - just hang in there, I've had all sortsof symptoms this 2WW that I didn't experience last time and was convinced it was going to fail but it didn't.

Sending you all                          

Take care
Nic


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Girls, late posting today but trying to keep myself busy and also hiding a little from the phone, i feel awful DH rang this morning as usual and i was going on and on and on about how crap i feel and I've had a guts full of waiting and being a ***** really, and he said in a quiet timid voice that a good friend of ours, lost his mum last night she was only 48!!!!! oh i feel so terrible and so selfish, but that's the mood i am in today like as if the  is coming, i hope it's not please please don't come?? I'm shouting at everyone and my poor dogs are really having it today...... but i can't stop myself, sorry to be doom and gloom again girls


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Georges Paws & Little Nel & everyone else feeling low or fearing af arrival * - sorry you are feeling low today. I had this a few days ago so I know how horrible you feel and nothing I say or anyone else says will change it but I wanted to send you positive vibes and big hugs and just say please don't feel alone. Some of you mention af pains and fear af is coming but from what I've been told by many people with positive outcomes to IVF and TTC naturally - it often feels like af is coming with pains, feeling very low and PMSish - but these could all be signs of pregnancy too. I've been having what feels like af pains for 3 days but I refuse to see them as af pains. i think it's the babies snuggling in, my womb expanding and pregnancy kicking in. If I'm wrong I'll deal with it later.

I'm sending you all positive vibes and  because it's pretty!
*
Alison Kate* - I had to watch it twice - first time -right over my head! Get your DVD back now - this is the time to watch that film and get your positive, I create my own reality hat on!

*Nic* - CONGRATULATIONS on your wonderful BFP! I'd love to hear what symptoms you had & when over the 2 weeks. It's hard to know what's the damned cyclogest and what might just be pregnancy!


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi

nic         

on yr    well done hun hope u have  a great nine months ahead


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry haven´t got long and not feeling very chatty today, trying to stay positive as only 2 more days left, but just wanted to see good luck and send positive vibes to Hope4 best i believe that it is your test day tomorrow.
  

Good luck

Hi to everyone else.

Sarah
xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls and thanks for the support  i was told at the clinic to test at home, and i have read on this forum that the clinic will be doing a blood test to confirm, when i ask my clinic this they said they don't do it, but to be honest if i get a BFP i will really want a blood test to confirm as i won't believe clear blue? can i ask for one? or should i ask my GP? then again my GP's not the most approachable man in the world and if it will cost him anything then he prob won't do it either.  The clinic just told me to test at home Sunday and ring them Monday with the result, if it's a BFP then i have to go down to get more pessaries, and then 3 weeks after that a scan, but if i am pregnant i want a blood test to confirm, do yo think they would do this for me, if i ask? are you given the choice of having a blood test? any info girls? thanks and good luck for any of you testing tomorrow


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Clinic does blood test in preference to HPT. I had a friend who did IVF and never got a +HPT till weeks into her pregnancy...
If you think you are pregnant most GP will do a blood test on request I think.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi *Georges Paws* - I guess it depends if you're being treated privately or not. My clinic confirm with a blood test after a positive HPT but obviously I pay for it. I think if you're paying they have to do what you want really. They like to check the blood levels because how high your hcg is can indicate any problems and multiple pregnancies etc. Because I had an ectopic I can go straight to the local hospital Early pregnancy Unit and get a blood test free but you could also get your GP to send you along to your local hospital for a blood test if you wanted confirmation. Is there a friendly nurse at your GP's practice you could see instead?


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Sarah F, yes it is tomorrow indeed. Today has been the worse day mentaly. Very down. some pain and kept wondering about AF coming. Thought I saw a pink micro drop when I went to the loo, and then I started to panick big time. But then nothing, so I don't know if I was imagining things 

I wish I could be as positive and rational as Emilia!

Congrats Nic. Brilliant news!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

It's nice to hear that's how people see me - positive and rational - usually I am anything but!!!! I am making big efforts to be this way girls! It's like when you are really nervous of an interview and you pretend to be confident and before you know it you feel confident and do really well in the interview. That's the technique I'm focussing on! Act like I'm pregnant and fine about all this and it will all turn out just fine!


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi, just thought i would introduce my self and say hi  just had et this afternoon and v.v.v excited. had 1 grade 3 and 1 grade 2 put in, so am feeling very positive. it's my 1st go !! so bring on that 2ww !!!

will come back later, just off to my acupuncturist to let him work soem magic.   


  to all the 2ww's

joey


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome Joey - acupuncture rocks! It really helped me. Don't forget to take it east for the next few days if you can.


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi ladies

Joey - welcome to the thread! Best of luck for your 2 ww.

Nic - just a little note to say...

[fly]*[size=14pt]CONGRATULATIONS*[/size][/fly]
ON YOUR       

Thats wonderful news. I bet you're over the moon.

As for me - still plodding on - only 3 more days after today till the offical test day!!!!! Not sure if I'm going to keep sane, but ah well.

Emilia - I just wanted to say - what a brilliant attitude you have. I know with me I always have my doubts, especially after the last disastrous cycle, but then its great to have gotten this far, and there's always a possibility that it will work - so I'm not one to give up easily. But do need a bit of chocolate to keep me going. 

All the best everyone - hang on in there for the 2ww.

Wendyxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nic, congratulations on your BFP! This is fantastic.

Emilia, I think that yoursymptoms are excellent and this positivethinking is very good too. Plenty of   

Wendy, 3 days , not that long but at the same time maybe the most difficult days of the 2ww? lots of   

Joeyt, welcome darling!

Hope4best, I am sending you lots of   , fingers crossed !

As for me nothing new. No real cramps, just twinges. No nausea today and nearly not dizzy. Boobs sore and big as usual. Bottom has gone yellow with the bruising from injecting Gestone.
Future mummy


----------



## Mrs. Fitz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

*NIC* Congratulations to you ... you must be overjoyed! 

Any *IUI* ladies out there experiencing cramps since ovulation? Just wondering if this is normal ... I had no cramps last month with same procedure. Hmmmm.  (I'm 4 DPO.)

Hugs to all those testing soon!

Missy


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Lizzy - can you update me?   for me this morning too!  So excited.

Wishing everyone else love, luck and babydust,

Bec


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Bec congrats i am so pleased for you well done you           oh i hope i will be joining you sunday xxxxxKate


----------



## Mrs. Fitz (Feb 3, 2007)

Woo hoo Bec! Congrats on your


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Bec and Nic -- Congratulations on your BFPs!!!!!!

Good luck to all those still on the 2ww. I still pop in here to see how you are all doing.

During my 2ww i was very convinced it had not worked as got loads of AF pains and still getting some now. I cannot say i had loads of other symptoms but did get some tingling in boobs and two slightly dizzy spells but who knows if this was due to cyclogest or not. Not sure if this helps anyone but as i found out, you just never know until you get to that test day!

X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jo and Joey ~ welcome to the thread  What day do you test Joey?

Little Nell, Hope and George ~ just sending hugs your way (((hug)))

Allison Kate ~ welcome back to you and wishing you lots of babydust too 

Emilia ~ it did sound a tad wacky but really lovely too 

Nic ~ fab, fab news....so pleased for you & Bec ~ congratulations to you too. Be very happy and healthy you two 

Hope and Janey      Good luck tomorrow!!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Nic and Bec -   Congratulations  

Joey - Welcome and I hope your 2ww goes well  

Hope 4 best - Good luck with tomorrows test x

Good luck also to anyone else testing tomorrow.

I still have no symptoms and feeling down - those of you that have had BFP's did you all get symptoms or am I still in the running despite feeling nothing at all??

Take care 

xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Joeyt - welcome to 2ww I hope you enjoy it  

Nic and Bec - Congrates lets hope the BFP continue with this thread  

H4B - good luck with your test tomorrow   

EvaHopeful - I have no symptoms either unless you count AF pain and I think we are still in the running,going to think positive like Emilia    

Pippi - Are you hanging in there hun sending lots of    

Staying away from the pee sticks well at least for today   

Shaz xx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi girls,


I am back again, didn't think i was gonna get back this month but basted today! I am due 21st FEB, this is now my 5th Natural IUI, has anyone had a BFP with natural cycle as I was told at our clinic their success rate is 3%, a little disapointing!!!! Good look to everyone in their 2WW.



Love and kisses
Leighanne


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi

Leighanne- Sorry don´t know much about iui, don´t even know what it is if i´m honest.... But hope it all goes well anyway, you could be one of the 3%

Georgepaws-  I would imagine you can ask for a blood test, it will certainley make you feel better.

Joey-  Welcome to the thread and good luck.

BecG- Weel done on your BFP. You are very lucky and we are all wishing we were you. Take care of yourself.xxxxx

Hope4best- Every time i think of you testing today my tummy turns for you.... Good news today i hope.xx

Maria C- Where are you,not seen you on for a day or too... Are you ok??

Emilia- sounds like you are holding up well, good for you.

I am getting bored with not being able to do a lot for myself now and just need to know one way or another...

Going to have a shower now and wash away all of my doubts and negative feelings.

See you all later.

Sarah
xx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah,


I have been having Hypnotherapy which has helped all the negative feeling I had, I now feel confident even if it dosen't work, I have tried!!! Have a go it is great!!!!


Love and kisses
Leighannexxxxxx


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

hi all
          well it was my official test day on monday (even though i had done about 15 tests beforehand) im naughty i know!!!
anyway a BFN.  i havent had my period though but spot now and again.  they asked me to test again yesterday -BFN.

yesterday i started being sick and today also?? very confusing.  my nips are also darkened.  hmmmm

called clinic today and i have to do another test tomorrow now.  apparently there is a small percentage of women where the tests dont show up for ages.  i wonder!!! i hope!!!

well. i will keep you updated.  have to go to work now feeling like s**t.

love to you all
congrats to all bfp!!!!!!!  hugs and loves to all bfn!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi girls 

Hope everyone's OK. This is a very busy thread I'm losing track who's where. Big congratulations to Nic and Bec. So happy for you and hope all goes safely.

I've finished work for the week so can just chill out for a few days. They say to keep yourself warm - especially your tummy - I'm not sure if sunburn counts! Even with factor 25 on for less than 2 hours I can feel and see the effects of the Malaysian sun. I certainly feel warm and glowing!!

Just a quick question...I had Ec on Sat 3 and Et on Mon 5. My clinic are doing a blood test on Fri 16 ( as I go on holiday that afternoon). Does that seem a bit early? Is that 11dpt? There is no question of me doing an early hpt...last time I was also on holiday so had to do one and managed to delay it by several days on the grounds of no news is good news etc. Everyone who manages to do them is very brave!!

Hope you're all well and have good days

xxxx

PS I've not tried hypnotherapy or acupuncture but I swear by reflexology. I try and have a foot massage every other day...it is meant to improve circulation and blood flow - and is really pleasurable too!


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

*becG*   on yr  hunny wish you all the best for the next nine months  

*wantabump* hunny u neva know i have heard that aswell hun sending u some   

hi to everyone else hope u are all keeping well we have about 4inches of snow here and its fffrrreeeezzzziiiinnngg lol     and its still falling.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Morning girls 

Huge CONGRATULATIONS to BecG and Nic     May you both have a happy, healthy pg

Wanabump...you must be going    really hope the result changes tomorrow and you get a wonderful BFP!!!!

Lilia...I also test on 11dpt, my clinic count from the first day after EC.  Because you're doing a blood test it is more sensitive and can show a pg at a very early stage...best of luck and have a wonderful holiday, although it sounds preety good where you are now!!!

Lizzi...thanks for the welcome hunni...lets hope this is for the last time!!!

HB4 and Janey....best of luck with testing today    

here are some positive vibes for everyone feeling a bit negative today 

                                        

Big hugs to everyone and here's to lots more BFP's very soon
Allison xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Snowing heavily here too. Pretty to look at but I imagine no fun trying to get anywhere today?!

No test today, but did have major breakdown last night, poor dh did not know what to do with wretched snivelling wife, who snotted over him in bed.  Feel better for it. 1 more sleep and the torture will be over.


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

morning ladies and thank you for all your warm welcomes-  
Lizzy i do a blood test on the 16th..yikes !!! that is a week tom, considering et was only yesterday it seems very early to me... or i can do a hpt on the 18th...don't know which to do, so i guess will just see nearer the time.

it's all snowy outside   so i am just going to put my feet up and rest all day, it the only day in the last 2 weeks where i am not either stabbing myself or waiting for news...the morning after EC was horrific i was blubbing down the phone to the clinic whilst they where giving me my results, and then yesterday waiting for then to confirm ET was another mare.... the wait til next week seems a walk in the park, I am going to enjoy it as much as poss ,until the end of next week when i turn back into a snotty blubbing mess and nerves get the better of me...

it's great to enjoy the ride with you girlie's...

a quick question, can i drink decaf coffee ?

wishing us all    and lots of


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi 

Wantabump - I posted at the same time as you - so I hope the next test is a much better result. You never know.

Allison Kate - thanks for that. I guessed that they might know what they were talking about (!!) but I always like to have confirmation with FF! What day are you testing? 

I can't imagine the snow in the UK. We are completely the opposite here. It's 90 in the shade....Wrap up warm everyone!

xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Little Nell   sorry to hear about last night.  Nearly there hunni.....just one more sleep before your BFP!!!!!

Joey...did you have a five day transfer?  I'd go for the blood test, having to wait another two days just sounds like torture to me!

Lilia....I'm testing the day before you  It's raining over here, think I'd rather have the snow than rain although 90 in the shade sounds rather perfect 

The crazyness is slowly starting   have been talking to my embies for most of the morning


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hooray! Congratulations Bec! Well done you.


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls how's everyone today well it's snowing here, (south Wales) and it's fab, my dogs are having a great time    dh went to work this morning at 6.30am but was sent home, stupid him going but they know best, he could of had an accident, as he drives the van full of men to work, oh well, he's so tired anyway, as I'm not sleeping, did not go to bed until 2.15am this morning, up again at 4.35am and then up with DH at 5.45am so I'm tired as well, i am not sleeping at all, and i am so tired, it's so weired, i go to bed really tired but can't sleep, and i know its the not knowing but it feels like something else as well, can't quite put my finger on it.  I was so sure about an hour ago i was going to get the   it really felt like she was coming, but nope nothing, back still aching today and feeling low,although the dogs and the snow are making me smile today , i have 2 cocker spaniels and they look like they have snowballs for ears when they come in..... oh bless    , anyway anyone tested this morning, it would be so nice to hear some good news, good luck anyone testing and if you have not been successful so sorry and  a big       to you all bye Kate xxx


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies

sorry i went missing after my flurry of tests over last weekend.  I have weaned myself off my 2 a day addiction and have been doing 1 in the morning every other day.  The tests dont seem to be getting any stronger and i dont feel anything whatsoever (with DD i was sick as a dog from 7dpt and cramped like hell) so getting really worried.  Could my HCG shot still be lingering around??

Anyway i have decided to go and have my beta blood done tomorrow so fingers crossed. 

Amanda x


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies.....
Congratulations to the girls with   & good luck to girls testing today & tomorrow.
thanks to all your logic, of which I have none, I have stayed away from the pee sticks & weirdly enough I feel much better for it! & went shopping today & walked straight passed that aisle. I was thinking  .
hugs going out to everyone especially the   girls who get extra hugs. X
6 days till HPT! aaaaaaaargh


----------



## Shiv (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi there everyone, I'm new to this so just getting to grips with how it works and all the acronyms!!

I'm just over half way through my 2ww and test next wednesday, valentines day ! This is my second time after getting a BFN in September 2006.

Wishing you all masses of luck .

Siobon x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I know I'm naughty for testing a day early but I just got the biggest fattest   ever! I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

oh emilia what fab news, well done to you, oh i hope i'm as lucky Sunday happy pregnancy


----------



## Shiv (Feb 7, 2007)

Many congratulations Emilia!  It's always good to hear of a BFP result. Wishing you lots of luck for the next nine months!

Siobon x


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

OMG Emilia, Congratulations...  I bet you're so so so   !! big hugs

Shiv, I'm Valentines day too...


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm reeling!


----------



## Shiv (Feb 7, 2007)

Polo, ours was rubbish timing eh?! hope you are going to be extra spoilt by your other half!

I've got the my whole 2ww off work but starting to climb the walls this week - there's only so much daytime tv that you can watch but have enjoyed looking out at our lovely snow covered village today knowing that I don't have to go out in it!!

Will be thinking of you on the 14th, lots of luck .

Siobon x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad to hear someone is getting BFP's!! Congrats!!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Woo hoo Emilia...HUGE CONGRATULATIONS        Must have been all that positive thinking   BTW  tomorrow I'm having lunch with my friend who borrowed my What the Bleep DVD and can't wait to watch it again tomorrow evening!!

GP...hope you manage to have a good nights sleep tonight   sounds like your fur babies are enjoying the snow!

Shiv....welcome to the crazy world of 2WW   Hope you have a WONDERFUL Valentine's Day      Sounds like there are loads of testers on the 14th!

Amanda...best of luck with your bloods tomorrow      Are you seeing a line on your HPT?  I would think your trigger shot would out out by now (normally 7-10 days).  As far as I know every pg is different so what you felt on one you might not feel the next time.  

Hope the snow is too bad over there.  Where I live we have to have winter tyres fitted from Nov to March and it makes a huge difference in the snow, can't imagine how awful it must be on the roads over there!

        to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emilia, I am so happy for you!!    This is fantastic! I knew it, your symptoms were just so good! I would have been very surprised if it had not shown a BFP. Congratulations!

Shiv, I test on Valentine's day too!

Future Mummy


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I know - my symptoms were a bit ott - I am wondering cautiously if it might just be twins!


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Emilia- fantastic news, yopu take care of yourself. Well done.

I am sitting here now wondering wether to but a pee stick and test eary too...no i musn´t. it´s raining here so that has put me off going out to get one a little bit, but there is always tomorrow......

Good luck to all.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi

Well I am afraid to bring bad news here. BFN unfortunately. I did a POAS this morning and it was negative and got confirmation later this afternoon from the blood test. I had been having a bad feeling these last few days and I am sorry to have sent some negative vibes. So I left work early and have been feeling rather down on and off. So I have been indulging myself with some chocolate and a cup of tea...hum so nice! I wasn't allowed due to my acupuncturist advices. 

We have a plan for next time (Mars), increased hormones, mixture of FSH and LH I think...So I am trying to focus on that now, well from tomorrow! My acupuncturist will give me some herbs to increase my energy. We shall see what we shall see!

Emilia, so chuffed for you. Well deserved! See all this positive thinking! I will have to learn from you and do better at it next time! Let us know if it is twins!

It feels good to write it all down. A good therapy for me. Thanks a lot!

TTFN


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry Hope4Best - you are being amazingly positive and I think getting a plan in place for next time will help. Thinking of you and sending you a big hug.
xx


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Lilia - Testing on the day you go away might be a blessing whatever the outcome..

Wantabump - Sorry to hear of your BFN but it doesn't sound like its quite over yet!  Fingers crossed for a better result tomorrow.

Joeyt - decaf is fine hun!

Little Nell - Good luck for tomorrow x

amanda - Good luck for tomorrow x

Shiv - Welcome to this crazy, very fast moving thread!!!  I test on valentines day too and its dp's birthday on the 15th so we are hoping for a double celebration!

Emilia - Massive congratulations to you!!!!

Hope4best - Sorry to hear your news but good that you can look forward to next tx.  Fingers crossed for a better result next time.

Well I still don't have any symptoms at all except a/f pains this morning so I am really hoping that she is not on her way.

Take care everyone, I have blown you all a bubble and sent positive vibes with it!  
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emilia, when you next talk to your clinic , ask them the level of your pregnancy hormones , if very high , could be twins. 
Future mummy


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi ladies

Hope4best - I'm so sorry about your sad news.  It really sucks.  Do take some time out from this - and its great that you're looking into the future.  All the best. Wxx

Little Nell - please don't give up yet - I've really got some good feelings about your 2ww.  Just hang on in there.  I tried at least 4 good brands of pee sticks the day before testing last time - none of them worked and I got a hcg of 72 on test day.  Keeping my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you.

Well I'm cocooned in the house today with all the snow. Just taking it easy (again).  Have to say I woke up starving at 1am this morning so had to have a middle of the night breakfast.  DH thought I was nuts. Only 3 more gestone jabs to go until test day...

Good luck to everyone on the tortuous 2ww.  Sending you lots of good luck


Wendyxx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

With my previous Me post, I forgot to wish good luck to little nell and Amanda. We have done BFN now, so let's go back to BFPs please!

Lots of positive vibes for all of you!  

Oh I wish Mars was already here!


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh i am so wanting to test...i feel bloated and got very sore boobs, need to know wether it is just the drugs, i test on Saturday, so thats the rest of tonight all day tomorrow and saturday morning that i have got to get through with out testing.
I looked at Emilia´s and i had et 2 days earlier with 5 day blasts so i am thinking, oh go on just test....
I need to occupy my mind.

Hope4best- so sorry to hear your news but glad that you have another plan of attack, good luck for you in the future.

any one else got any testing news??

Sarah
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hope4best, sorry about your BFN darling. You seem to have a good plan for treatment for March and the accu seems to know what next to do to, so sending you lots of   and  
Future Mummy


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Wantabump: Good luck for your test tomorrow. Keep hoping!    

Sarah F good luck to you too for Saturday. Can't help you with the poas, don't like them! they make you so nervous.

Thanks for all the good thoughts. Will check occasionaly to see how you are all doing.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Mrs. Fitz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi everyone!

*Emilia*  So happy for you!!

I woke up this morning with incredible pain shooting through my belly button to my back. It lasted for about 30 minutes and now I fell just a bit crampy. Could this be implantation pain? It sent me through the roof! anyone else experience this?  Poor me!

Hugs to ya'll,
Missy


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hope4best. So sorry to read your news. How darned  Take some time out and spend time with your dh. Hugs


----------



## janey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just to let you all know did a test last night and again this morning just to make sure and pinch myself got a hugh   .  Am so happy thinking rationally though there is still a long way to go, but still eccstatic.  

Goodluck to all those due to test.  

And to all the ladies with BFN your time will come.

Goodluck to everyone 

janey xxxxxx


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

hope4best -  sorry to hear your result, stay with your positive outlook... your attitude it fantastic.
janey.. congratulations on you BFP! 
luv n hugs to all.
X


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Janey - Congratulations that excellent news - you lucky thing!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Janey, congratulations, This is fantastic news  
Future Mummy


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Emilia and Janey - Congratulations. That's fantastic news. Here's to a lovely 9 months ahead.

Sarah F, LittleNell and Amanda - fingers crossed for today ( I think it's today)

Hope4Best - I think you have the right attitude. March will be here very soon. Just chill out and you won't notice the weeks fly by.

EvaHopeful - yes the holiday is deliberately timed so we can either have a great holiday to chill out ( and drink lots ) if the news is bad. And if it's good then we'll have an even better - but sober time. It might affect how many dresses I get made though!!

Hope everyone's well and the snow isn't causing you all too much hardship. Allison Kate and Sarah F - I always miss England when I hear of exciting weather news - don't you?

xxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Still testing negative here. Onto a train in 20 mins for trip into town for blood test. Hanging around then till result few hours later.   GL to anyone else going through this torture...and not seeing any lines to comfort them.


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Little nell- Good luck today, the waiting for the results is a killer isn´t it? I am getting really eager now. I am so wanting to go and but a pee stick but determind not too. Are you getting results on your own

Janey- Congratulations and take care of yourself.

Wantabump and Amanda- Good luck for today, keep us posted and keep those BFP´s coming in.

Trying to occupy my mind today so that i don´t test early.
See you later.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Mrs Fitz - I had those sort of pains. In fact I had a lot of cramps around day 10, 11, 12 po too and then minor ones over the next few days up to day 14 po when I tested.

Little Nel, Sarah F & Amanda - sending you lots of positive vibes for today - I really, really hope its a BFP for you girls.

Janey - Congratulations! I bet you're still reeling - I am!


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Good luck to all of you that are testing today 

I am sorry that I havnt posted, I have been quite down and deppressed as this 2ww has really got me especially as I started getting even worse AF pain and was convinced it was coming last night, it is still nearly as bad today and my ovaries are killing again after getting a bit less painfull. So I only have 2 more days ( dont include today LOL) and then I get my blood test MOnday morning and we will know then .  I know now how much hell it is for other people as its so easy to say oh the af pains are probably a good sign but then when you have them your self its a different ball game, I hardly slept last night still rather 

Good luck to all the other ladies testing this weekend as I know there are quite a few of us 

God bless
Sarah


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

well all it's over for me got my period this morning, and boy don't i know about it, i am in agony and really heavy, never had one like this before, the clinic confirmed that "That's It" but i have to do a pregnancy test today and again Monday just in case of an ectopic, i am so upset i was convinced i was pregnant, i had all the symptoms, oh well, good luck all you testing today and in the next few days, i do hope you get a BFP bye girls xxxKate


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I can't believe it - one day away from FF and so much news!!  Congratulations to all the girls with BFPs and huge hugs to those with BFNs.

Sarah - I'm in the same boat as you, feeling really down and quite negative.  i was also up all last night panicking about AF pains.  It really does feel like the witch is just about to arrive.  Other than that I've had no symptoms whatsoever, not even sore boobs even though I'm on cyclogest :-(   I think I frightened DH a bit last night by bursting into tears twice for no good reason - the stress is getting to me!  And this morning I cried listening to Terry Wogan!  Only 1 more day til test day.  Can I have some reassurance please?  And some hugs?  :-(  Sorry for bringing everyone down....

Anyway, I'm going to try and keep my mind off things today, in between frequent trips to the loo to knicker check!  Keep the good news coming, it helps to hear positive stories.

Pippi xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Kate - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

emilia and janey                  
                          on yr    
                    wishing u a great nine months ahead well done xxxxxxx

hope4best   

georges paws sorry the   arrived before testing hun   

littlenell  good luck today hun with the blood test im keeping everything crossed for u hun  

good luck to bbpiglet,pudge and pippi who are testing today hope u all get a    xxxxxxxx

not sure whats going on with this cycle as i had a lh surge on 29th jan 30th was a bit stronger and 31st was less with the test sticks so i had insem but i though id carry on testing and this time i brought a clear blue ovulation monitor and tested yesterday and it said i was ovulating again so im having insem again yest and today just in case lol dont know what my body is up to at the moment grrr   so i will still test onvalentines day and also a week later just in case.  i have read that u can ovulate twice in a month and thats how u get fraturnal twins lol how true this is i dont no  still might aswell go even    and have to wait an extra week lol. has anyone had this before


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

George's paws I am so sorry af arrived.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Pippi - don't give up, I felt exactly like you - af pains, feeling tearful, the works and then got the BFP so stay positive until tomorrow. I was naughty and tested one day early!


----------



## suzyboo (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to drop in like this but need some advice.  I am on day 14 pt today, I was planning to poas tomorrow morning, but last night had spotting, this morning about the same     maybe a bit more, but it is very brown    Is there any hope or do you think it is all over?  This is my first cycle and we had icsi.  I have had AF pains last night but less this morning.

Thanks

Suzy


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Suzy i think you should test. There are quite a few posts on here from women who had spotting, especially brown spotting around the time af was due and went on to get BFPs. It doesn't mean it's over at all so please test before you give up hope. Wishing you the very best of luck and sending you lots positive vibes.


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Emilia - no sign of the witch yet and the AF pains have eased.  So desperately want it to have worked.

Suzy - good luck with the testing, hope you get a beautiful BFP!

xxxx


----------



## suzyboo (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Ladies

I won't give up hope just yet then.

Best of luck to you both too

Suzy


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi girls,

Do you think it would be v naughty of me to test this evening?  I'm on day 13 of 2ww and my official test day is next Tuesday although we'd decided that we would test on day 14 (tomorrow).  Don't think i can go through another night like last night!!

Thanks,
Pippi xxxxzzzzzz


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

How many days were the embryos your had transferred Pippi?

I tested 14 days from EC (so 'ovulation' and conception) but only 8 days from transfer (but my embryos were 6 day belastocysts).


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry - just realised you had IUI not IVF! I think you could test but be prepared that some people test negative at 13 days and positive at 14! there are some who test negative right up to 8 weeks!


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

George Paws - I'm so sorry that AF has arrived.  Giving you a big  .


Little Nell - sending you lots of  .  Fingers tightly crossed for you today that you get the BFP.


Wendyx


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi ladies 

Thank you so much for all your good luck!  Still no symptoms whatsoever but blood tests have come back today with level of 876!!  So very relieved but still a little apprehensive as not feeling it yet.

Good luck and dust to all my fellow testers and hugs to all those that need them.

Amanda


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI All,

 Hi Kate,Sorry for your news of bfn, , there´s nothing more to say, just sending some hugs to you.

Pippi-  About testing..if you can hold out then do so, if you do test be sure to tell dh, i did one once without dh knowing and got bfn, didn´t dare tell him and was utterly depressed.I am goin to hold out as i have a blood test tomorrow.

Emilia- what kind of test did you use? I was day 5 blast, ec 24th and et 29th Jan, i test tomorrow with a blood test.

Suzyboo-  Keep thinking positive and hold on in there.

Sarah (coggY)-  I too have had bad AF pains this morning and a really dicky tummy for the last week but i think it might just be nerves. When is your test day?

Little Nell-  Any news yet? I think that i more nervous about your result than mine!!!

Amanda- Well done, i´ve just seen your post. Take care of yourself.

I have just bet on the Euromilliones because it is 15 million euros this week and i said to God !! if i had the choice of winning or keeping my blasts on board i would take the babies. ( I know you all think i´m losing it) What a nightmare this is and it doesn´t get any easier, this is my 4th go.

Good luck to all.
Sarah
xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all and thanks for the hugs and well wishing, but i can confirm i am not pregnant, just done a test and a big fat NO with in a min, so i don't think it will be worth testing on Monday like the clinic advised (only due to ectopic) got to admit i am in agony with this period, the worse one i have ever had i think, the nurse told me today it could be a chemical pregnancy, which i feel worse about than anything, so i am just saying it's a heavy period.  I started spotting last night, but did not worry too much about it, but this morning, and today my god, it's awful.  We don;t know what to do next, i am due to go to hospital Monday for a pre op assessment for an operation i have booked for the 19th, i did not cancel it, as i thought i was counting my blessings, so I'm glad i did not, so i think we will have a break before round 3 of IUI, which will be around 6-8 weeks time, if they offer it to us, I'm sure they will as i responded so well this time, just could not get any further, so I'll go Monday weather permitting, it hasn't stopped snowing here South Wales, since around 7am this morning, we just had to head out in it to get a pregnancy test, i just wish it was for a BFP and not the BFN we did get.  I am better now, rang around and told everyone, nobody know what to say to me that's the problem, DH is just hiding away from me, everytime he looks at me he Crys, so he's gone to bed now, with one of my dogs.  Anyway i really hope someone out there today will get a BFP, I'll feel so much better, good luck girls and thank you so much for the support, I'll keep checking in to see what's happening, thank you once again and lots of                                  hopefully for you all testing today and the next few days love Kate XXXXXXXX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Bad news from me too. Beta <2 = Negative. Gutted so off to     myself sick


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Little Nell - so sorry to hear your news :-(


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

little Nell i'm so sorry, know exactly how you feel, same with me today, never mind, chin up hey chick


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Sarah F - i used clearblue test up to 4 days early one. You should be fine to test now as you had transfer before me!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Sorry just a short hello today but I wanted to send some  

Little Nell, JP and Kate....I'm so very sorry to hear your results   It's so heartbreaking.  Please look after yourselves and your DH's and take time to grieve.  I hope you can soon find the strength to look towards the future.

Will be back later!
Allison xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Little Nell - so sorry for your sad news, you go and cry, i´ve filled up for you, i´m so sorry.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Little Nel I am so, so sorry.   Please take care of yourself.


----------



## MollyOL (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi there, 

Just wanted to join the thread. Had ET on the 2nd, I am due to test on the 14th and am steadily going nuts - but am doing my best to stay calm.  

So sorry to read about the BFN's. 

Congrats to all those with BFP's. 

Good luck to everyone waiting - stay calm! 

All the best

Molly


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

littlenell    sorry hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

in my first post on here i said that i had an lh surge but not as strong as test line but i took it that i did ovulate as it was faint on 29th then stronger on the 30th and then faint again on 31st. and have been on 2ww, but just in case i carried on testing. i still had insem on those 3 days.i bought clearblue digital kit and cariied on testing just incase. well i got a positive yesterday some im gonna start 2ww again because this test is more reliable, so had insem yesterday and today and again tommorow so im now gonna be testing on 23rd so i can go     even more now lol.  iam lucky because i have a known donor and so im insem at home and he has been really good, and agreed to do this.  so i wont be testing on valentines day now    its me birthday tommorow so im gonna enjoy meself but il still be good and not drink but im going out with friend and family for a chinese so il stuff me face instead lol

sorry for all the girls that got   big    for u all xxxxxx

  for all thatgot    well done xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry to hear your news little nell... sending you


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Little Nell

I'm so gutted for you and dh.        Have been thinking about you all day.

It really sucks.  I know all the effort you've put in - which doesn't make it any easier.


Giving you a big big hug from me.    

Wx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Little Nell and Georges paws, so sorry to hear about your BFNs. Sending you both lots of   
Future Mummy


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hugs Guys.
I failed too.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope ~ I'm so sorry....much luck to you for March xx

George ~ sorry to hear your news too.....take care hun xx

Little Nell ~ so unfair, I'm so sad for you......much love and many hugs xx

Mel ~ so much bad news, please take care of yourself hun xx

Evahopeful ~ lots of ladies have got BFPs with no symptoms whatsoever so I'm sure you're still in with a chance 

Leighanne ~ welcome back....loads of luck to you 

Siobon and Molly ~ more Valentine testers....welcome to the 2ww. Shout if you need any help with anything 

Wantabump ~ any news today?

Coggy ~ sorry you've been feeling down.......hope you are ok 

Pippi ~ many hugs coming your way (((hugs)))

Joey T ~ thanks......i'm sure decaff is ok hun 

Alison Kate ~ I hope it's the last time too and I mean that in the nicest way 

Emilia ~ congratulations hun, really fantastic news 

Janey ~ congratulations to you too 

Amanda ~ fab levels hun.....try not to worry, every pg is different 

Sarah ~    for your test tomorrow   

Take care all,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hope, Little Nell,George,Melb sending you  

Hi Pippi good luck with testing  

I tested this morn day 12   maybe too early but having no symptoms I would say its all over for me.Shaz xx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

JUST OFF TO BED AFTER STUFFING MY FACE ALL DAY WITH BISCUITS!  
GOOD LUCK TO ALL EC/ET AND TESTING OVER THE WEEKEND SENDING LOTS OF       AND LOTS OF   TOO.


MANY    TO THOSE WHO HAVE HAD A BAD DAY.


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sending my love to all the ladies with BFN's 

Sorry no personals as I have felt so ill last 3days and had horendous amount of pain since yesterday and thought af was definately comeing but hasnt and then I am feeling really dizzy, sickly and very bloated and the hospital have said there is a chance I could have OHSS so have had bloods done today and then will have to phone tommorow to tell them how I am and maybe goin and see the consultant

So all in all I am feeling really sorry for myself and very deppressed , but will keep you updated 

I do care about everyone else just dont have the brain or energy to string much together, sorry

God bless
Sarah


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shaz ~ you are early hun.......i'm keeping everything crossed for you for test day 

Pudge ~ thinking about you today......i so hope you got good news 

Coggy ~ good luck tomorrow 

Night all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Pip34*








wishing you lots of luck        
hope you have a lovely birthday 
 
                         

*Pippi*            
thrilled for you                     

*Amanda* Great levels, don't worry about not feeling it, not everyone does       

*Emilia*       

*Janey*       

*Sarah Foster*      
for testing today  
                         

*Wendy* wishing you lots of luck for testing tomorrow 
      
 
                         

*Lilia* how you doing ? are you managing to stay sane ??   
sending you lots and lots of  
                         

*Sarah*, I hope you're OK honey, hopefully the hospital will sort you out, wish you better
Course your feeling rotten, big hugs    
                         

*Little Nell*, sorry to hear your news, sending you big hugs   

*Hope, George & Melb*    

*Shaz* don't be down, you've tested on day 12, Wendy, was testing neg the day before she was supposed to, 
go on ask her or look back and then on the day she should've been testing she got a 
So stay positive, your still PUPO
                         

*Lizzie* hi 

I test on Monday, day 15 it's taking ages this 2ww, 
Woke up for my night time pee and feel so sick, couldn't lie down so been up since 4am !
My (.) (.) need a crane, or reinforcement   steel girders perhaps ha ha  

Good luck to all testing today or tomorrow,  to you all
 
                         

love hugs and loads of luck
M C xxxxxx


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Can I join you please? Just got back from ET this morning and got an 8 cell and a 6 cell! This is my second time round and last 2ww drove me mad! I don't think this one will be any better!

So sorry for those who have just got their BFN and big congrats to the BFP girls.

I think I will do another diary as it helped me last time.................

Will enjoy going crazy with all of you

Sarah xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome Sarahev!
Future mummy


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Really nice to see you on here 

God bless
Sarah


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI all, It´s a big bfn for me, absolutley devastated doesn´t even describe how i feel.
Going to move clinics too next time just got to choose one.
Good luck all
Sarah
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Sarah
I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. It is very hard, but please do not lose hope. Many women have BFNs, and then they go on to have a BFP. 
Looking for another clinic is a good plan too, so that you can explore new ideas of treatments. lots of clinics do things differently and sometimes it makes a real difference. Sending you lots of   
Future Mummy


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh *SarahFoster*, sorry  
take good care  good luck with finding another clinic
Future mummys' right, so don't give up

*Sarahev* welcome honey, it does drive you mad, good luck    
   
                 
         
love and hugs
M C xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,the following is a bit TMI: 
Well it is probably a BFN for me too, although my test date is on wednesday. I started red bleeding ( fresh blood) just now. It is still spotting but I could feel it was coming since yesterday and after having a bowel movement it started, and it comes definetely from vagina. 
Now I need your help here: I am taking gestone injections and was told by doc that they usually delay bleeding until after the injections are stopped. Have any of you ever experienced spotting and or periods while on Gestone ( Last time I was on cyclogest and I know you can bleed with cyclogest which I did).
Now I have just called my clinic and got a different doc who said I could bleed a bit , like spotting, butif in pain and heavy ( which would be my period) thengo to emergency. Now why would I go to emergency if I have my period!!!!!
Besides I don't want to be probed down there at the moment unless realy needed. 
Lasttime Had my period very heavy before test date while on cyclogest and nobody told me to go to ER. 
Have any of you had their period while on gestone? 
At the moment I don't yet have my period but I know it is coming. I have no pain yet, just heaviness. 
It sound stupid to put myself through extra stress of the ER for a stupid period. If only docs could all agree!
Future Mummy


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI SarahFoster

I am just so sorry and I am sending you some love and hugs . 

God bless
Sarah

Ps I have had a call from clinic and they dont think I have ohss but will test agin on Monday when I go for my pg test, I so want it to be MOnday now as it is so deppresing waiting but also am sooooo frightened of what the outcome may be

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## Natty Boo (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I can not believe it.
ET This Morning.
Its here.
I am laying on sofa and Husband looking after me and just been to Salisbury's to get lots of goodies.
2 grade 1s in me and 2 grade 2 frozen.

I dont know what to say really as I am abit ?  I dont know what I am feeling.
Take Care
Natty


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Future Mummy, i had a BFN yesterday after only 2 days away from testing, and i have had one if not the worst period i have ever had, i rang the clinic yesterday again, after dh being really worried, i am loosing really bad and again (tmi) it's bright red fresh blood, not the normal  bleed you have when on a period, and i am in agony, the clinic said it could be a chemical pregnancy and told me to take things easy.... and take painkillers and that's it?    if it does get too bad to call the emergency gyne ward in the heath (cardiff) but i feel the same as you about bothering the a&e for a period......if anyone has any advice for either of us it would put my mind at rest and future mum's thanks in advance


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

Please can you add me to your list of future mummy's.

3 frozen 4 cell grade 2 only one survived, transfered yesterday. Test date 23rd Feb.

Keeping everything crossed!

Lots of love and luck to everyone
Emilyxxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi *emily6*

welcome to the thread good luck hun      

im testing 23rd aswell xxx

*future mummy *   

*sarahfoster4*   

*natty boo* good luck hun when do u test   

*mc * thanks hun for the birthday wishes im just off out to stuff me face lol. how are u feeling hun not long now    keeping everything crossed for u hunny xxxxxxxx hows the MIL     lol

*Sarahev* welcome hun when do u test   

hi to everyone elsehope yr all keeping well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Future Mummy

I am sorry that you think your af has arrived  but as you probably know you can have a bleed and still be pg, I saw someone elses post that said she had bled 4 times in the first 16wks of her pg. But was fine.  I know its just so hard to deal with as you just need to know one way or the other so you can start to cope with the outcome. I would definately post on the Peer support board as you should get a good responce from someone who is on the injection

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks so much Sarah for your advice! 
Future mummy


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

hi girls,

SarahF - so sorry to hear about your BFN 

Future Mummy - keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Nattyboo and sarahhev - welcome!

MC - have you tested yet?  You were the first thing I thought about this morning!  Thanks for the tips on the animated thingys - going to go mad with them now!   

As for me, it's starting to sink in now but I didn't want to post in too many places yesterday in case the tests were wrong but I don't think 8 tests could all be wrong!  *whispers*BFP..... Just goes to show, you can have absolutely no symptoms and go on to get a positive.  Thanks for all your support over the last few days, I don't know what I would have done without you all.  

Pippi xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Pippi*        
Am too scared to test, I've always waited for the hospital, though today, I'm tempted, 
just agony the not knowing, am I aren't' I  
how you feeling ?   grinning from ear to ear I bet   
You're very welcome re the smiley's hope they give you lots of fun, once you get the hang of it you'll be fine
                         

*Emily* Hi good luck honey, look at back some earlier replies on this thread, 
at Wendy, she had one 2 cell embryo and got a beautiful daughter as a result    
 
                         

*Natty* take good care and good luck     
                         

*Wendy*  with testing today honey    
  
 
        
                         

*Pip34 * thanks honey,  did you have a nice birthday ?? MIL coming for lunch today, watch out and you may see her fly by   
      
                         

*futureMummy* I hope the clinic has been able to sort you out, 
My friend has four children, with the last one, she didn't know she was pg until 6mths, 
she bleed all the way through and you'd think after 3 children, plus a m/c she would have 
recognised the signs. Women can bleed, so 
                         

*George Paws* I hope the hospital have been able to help sending you big hugs  

*Lilia* stay positive honey     
       
  
                         

Good luck to all testing today and tomorrow (I'm testing tomorrow) 
       
            
  
  

love hugs and lots of luck
M C xxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Have any of you been on gestone injections and stil bled during 2ww?  (spotting or period)?
Future Mummy


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Sarah F - I am really sorry honey. Sending you a big hug. I hope you can find a new clinic that you feel more confident about. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Pippi - congratulations on your BFP! 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Pippi

Congratulations on your BFP 

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Molly, Emily 6 and sarahav!!!

Sarah F - So sorry to hear of your BFN  

Pippi - Congratulations!!!!!  Excellent news!!! - I still don't have any symptoms but you have given me hope now that I still may get good news on Weds 

MC - Good luck for tomorrow

Take care everyone

xxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days!

Future Mummy...so sorry to hear you're having such a bad time   I'm not on Gestone so I'm afraid I can't advise but it is still possible to bleed heavily and have BFP.  I do hope you can get some answers and please keep taking your medication unless the dr advices otherwise  

Sarah F....  so sorry hunni, I know how devastating it feels. Love to you and DH at this time.

COggy...hope the pain has eased....best of luck tomorrow    

MC...good luck for tomorrow    

Pippi...CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP.  May you have a happy healthy eight months  

Natty....well done with et, glad your little ones are back on board and hope they will be snuggling in very soon    

Emily and Sarah...welcome to the crazy world of the 2ww...best of luck ladies    

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten!

Four days to testing for me and feeling very up and down about it all.  Lots of AF pains today but as we know it could be anything.  I usually bleed on Day ten (today) but don't think I will this time because of the pregnyl injections I've been taking, so I can't even see that as a good sign!  (.)(.)'s like ballons though....never thought I'd see the day!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow...here's to some more BFP's on the board    

Allison xxx


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Great to see some more BFP's on the board!

Well I am only on day 1 and I am going crazy! This is much worse than last time. I think it is because last time we always knew that the embies were a little weedy even though they did not tell us until later (a 3cell and a 4cell) but this time they told us one of them was excellent so I'm driving myself crazy because I see no good reason why it shouldn't work!

Oh well, I definitely need a distraction next week as i am off work, but I am working the second week of the 2ww so that should take my mind off it (although last time that was when I started to bleed).

BTW my official test date is 24/02. Clinic then said that if I want to test on the Friday that would be fine, but i think i will try to wait to weekend as it was so hard in work the day of the BFN (even though I already knew the outcome). A bit freeky it is the same date DH's Dad died!!!!!

Anyway, sorry, but a real me diatribe, but at least it might help those of you going as crazy as me to know you are not the only one!

Good luck to all tomorrows testers

Sarah xx


----------



## dolores (May 2, 2006)

hi lizzie, could you add me on to the list, am testing 26th feb. many thanks
dolores


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Evahopeful, lots of   

Maria Christina, lots of   for tomorrow!

Allison, thanks so much for your support,fingers crossed for you. I believe that gestone is a bit like pregnyl , so if this is the case, you can apparently bleed! so if you don't it is excellent news!! AF style cramps with no bleeding is a good sign! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi ladies

Welcome to all those new to the thread and good luck with your 2ww.

As for us - we got a big fat      today so we're over the moon.  Hcg is a whopping 182. (could this be twins?? Does anyone know what the levels normally are)

(I have to admit that we did test earlier this week - and were in shock and disbelief that we saw a line - as in the last 2ww I tested including the day before the blood test and all the pee sticks said negative but got a bfp) Just goes to show you every cycle is so different.

The clinic want me to do a repeat test tomorrow or Tuesday and some immune tests. So the blood tests aren't over yet.  Its a great milestone but I know to take each day at a time.

Thanks everyone for your support during the crazy 2ww.  It would have driven me insane without you.

Wendyxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi wendy

Congratulations to you both on your BFP

I test tomorrow so am very apprehensive, I have stayed away from the pee sticks as I couldnt have coped with a negative early on even if I went on to have BFP

God bless
Sarah


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi sarah just want to wish you the very best for you tomorrow and well done for staying away  from those pee sticks.

abby


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Wendy* Fantastic news             

*Sarah*, you and me both TESTING tomorrow, is it a blood test for you ? 
wishing you lots and lots of luck  for us both
     
        
   
  

*AlisonKate* thanks  for your good wishes, hopefully (.) (.) are a good sign 
     
     
          
   
  

*EvaHopeful* thanks  and good luck  for WEDS  for you 
     
     
          
   
  

*FutureMummy* keeping everything crossed for you 
     
     
          
   
  

*Lilia* sending you lots of  and luck 
     
     
          
   
  

*Pip34* keep sane, keep busy 
     
     
          
   
  

Good luck to all testing tomorrow and this week, especially you Valentines ladies  

love and hugs M C xxxxx find out tomorrow about 1-2pm


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi every one

*mc* wishing u good luck for tommorow hun  hope lunch with   wasnt too bad  

good luck to all that are testing tommorow     for u all

*wendy hp* well done on yr        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarahfoster ~ really so, so sorry hun.......take care and much luck with your search for another clinic. Look after yourself 

Hi Sarahev ~ welcome to the 2ww, don't worry about going to crazy, everyone on here will keep you sane (or go crazy with you) 

Natty ~ welcome to you too, thanks for letting me know your test day. Hope you are feeling ok.....loads of luck 

Emily and Dolores ~ hi there, welcome to you too and welcome to the site too.....loads of luck  

Future Mummy ~ did you get any help on peer support? Take care hun 

George ~ how are you doing today?

Pippi ~ aw, thats fabulous.....congratulations  And no symptoms too! 

Wendy ~ many congratulations to you too......be very happy and healthy 

Maria Christina and Coggy ~ so much luck for tomorrow....all the positive thoughts in the world to you    

Shaz ~ how are you hun......will you be testing again tomorrow too. Much luck  

Hi to everyone else.....hope you are ok,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Wendy- What a result. Congrats.


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Thought i would post and join you other lovely ladies on this dreaded 2ww.  I had ET last tuesday and therfore i'm now 6dpt and due to test this saturday the 17th as i had a 5 day embryo put backa nd test 11 days after 
I feel good and have no symptoms whats so ever- Is this normal or have a lost the embryo already?? back at work today after having a week off so trying to keep myself busy but you know how it is- it feels like christmas and counting the nights down to the big day 
Hope you are all keeping sane and god luck sarah for testing today. Sending you lots of  
Love
Andrea x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Aussiegirl*, go back and read this thread, what Wendy said, when she had her little girl, 
she had no symptoms and tested neg the day before but on the day she got a BFP and she's just done it again got a 

And look just below this thread at Pippilongstockings, she thought she wasn't and is 

So have hope remember your *PREGNANT UNTIL PROVED OTHERWISE*

Wishing you lots of     
         
 
                         

*Lizzie* thanks 

*Pip34* big hugs and thanks honey    keep positive  
   
         
 
 
                         

Good luck to all     
          
 
 
                         

love hugs and loads of luck M C xxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Just dropping in to wish Sarah and Shaz all the best for testing day today

With love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

I always keep an eye on this thread so that I can offer support and be excited for all the BFPs. Future Mummy - I bled 3 days after my BFP and it was bright red and I thought the worst. I bled for 3 weeks and was still bleeding at my 1st scan and was terrified but as you can see I am now 30 weeks pregnant! It doesnt always mean the worst.

Also to those worried about symptoms I had none with my son (sick twice in my whole pregnancy) no sore (.) (.) or anything where as this time I was sick 9/10 times a day for 23 weeks and was being violently sick before id even tested. Were all different and all pregnancies are different so dont get too hung up about it (easier said than done).

My hcg for son was 101 at 16dpt and 120 at 16dpt with this one. They say the higher the hcg the possibility of having twins but if its just one it shows its nice and strong.

Take care all those waiting and congratulations to all the BFPs - time will fly and then youll have your baby in your arms and life will never be the same again!!!

Ruth


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ruth ~ no you can't be 30 weeks already!!! How fast has that time gone  Much luck with everything hun 

Andrea ~ welcome to you  Don't think anythings normal on the 2ww! Good luck to you 

  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

to all the ladies with BFP 
 to all the ladies testing today..  
most of all a big fat cuddle   to all the BFN ladies. take care.
Still no major symptoms for me, just feel like the   is on her way! will have to wait & see........
One of my friends got married in August & I've just found out that she is 5months pregnant, a honeymoon baby - I'm happy for her but gutted too... sometimes it comes so easy to people.  
X


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Dolores and Andrea -  Welcome to the dreaded 2ww  

WendyHP - excellent news you must be so pleased. I found some info on HCG levels and what they would be to indicate pregnancy...

10 days past ovulation - 10-50
13 dpo - 20 - 100
16 dpo - 40 - 200
19 dpo - 80 - 400
22 dpo - 160 - 800

Higher levels could indicate a twin pregnancy or a very strong singleton pregnancy.  I hope this helps..

Coggy and MC - Good luck for today girls have got everything crossed for you both xxx

Well I must admit I have been naughty again and done another test.  Some clinics tell you to test 2 weeks from e/c and others 2 weeks from e/t.  I am 2 weeks from e/c today and got a BFN.  I'm devastated and really thing that this is probably the end of the journey this time for us.  I can't imagine that it would cange by Weds.  Will still test Weds and hope for the best but really not holding out much hope x


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Good luck to the girls testing today......sending you all lots of babydust.

Evahopeful - sorry you got a BFN, Kepping fingers crossed that it will change by Wednesday for you.

I'm on day 2 and feel absolutely nothing! I keep thinking that really now is the time they should be implanting (had a day 3 transfer) but it is so irritating no knowing if they have continued to divide! 5 wonder if either of them have made it to blastocyst stage!

Oh well, we must all keep positive and keep believeing it will happen!

take care all

Sarah xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi ladies a negative for me, am shocked, not what I expected   

*Sarah* I hope you've had better news 

*Evahopeful*, you just don't know, look at what other people have put, 
Wendy had a negative the day before on her cycle with her little girl and then on the offical day, 
she got a BFP

Good luck to all testing this week
     
        
  
  
                         

love hugs and lots of luck
M C xxxxxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls, and congrats to all BFP and so sorry for anyone who like me got a BFN.  I am much better today went to my pre-op assessment today and they are going ahead with my arm op on Monday at 2pm, and the clinic rang me today bit shocked, as they don't normally, but my DR is confident that i Could get periods on my own now, after being on thyroid tablets for over a month now, so fingers crossed I'll get my very own period next month, (it will be a first in around 5 years with out drugs), so i am feeling positive about everything again now, sorting my RSI out Monday and then in around 4-6 weeks round 3 of IUI.  All the best girls with testing, and all the girls with BFN you can do it, don't give up.....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Maria, i'm sorry to hear that.....i was so hoping for you  Much love and many hugs xx

Eva ~ it's happened before hun, i'll keep everything crossed for Weds 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

MC - so sorry to hear your sad news. Take care of yourself and have some big hugs with your DH.




Sarah xx


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi MC.. sendin you a massive supersize cuddle  .
XXX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

MC, I am really sorry. sending you lots of   
Future Mummy


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hi Evahopeful, please try not to give up yet as 2 days can be all the difference when testing

Hi Maria, I am so sorry that you have a BFN sending you loads of hugs and love

Hi Sarahev, its really hard isnt it going through the 2ww, worst than I ever thought but I tried to keep busy and divert my attention ie books magazines, films etc etc sending you some   

Well I can not believ it its a     YAHOOOOOOOOO, I can tbelieve I would everget pg but thank the lord he really has blessed me
Now I am trying to relax a little, harder than it sounds.  I got a bloods reading of 197 at 14days past ec.  So I have to go back in a week to check the bloods again and then week after I get my first scan

Sending my love to all of you and thanks for all the support you have given me, you are stars

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Sarah, 
This is fantastic news!! you also have great blood reading! 
Congratulations,
Future Mummy


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

sarah

wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo

abby


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

congratulations Sarah....that is great news and sounds like a really strong positive!

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah hun, thats great news.......congratulations 

Really so pleased for you.....enjoy 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Sarah* thats great news
                 

I'm thrilled for you, God Bless you both, stay safe 

*Good luck to all testing today and tomorrow*
                   
     
        
  
  

*Lilia* Goodluck for Friday honey,       
                         
     
        
  
  

*Pip34* good luck for the 23rd honey     
                   
     
        
  
  

love, hugs and lots of luck to all
M C xxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Morning girls 

MC....So sorry to hear your result   I had such a good feeling for you as well.  Take good care of yourself and DH and make sure you have lots of cuddles.  You are such a positive person and always thinking of other people, I really hope your prayers will be answered soon  

Aussiegirl...welcome to the mad crazy world of the 2ww....best of luck     

Sarahev....don't think you should be worrying about not feeling things yet.  Implantation usually happens around Day 7 but it can be even later than that....best of luck     

Sarah.....CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP       Wishing you a happy, healthy eight months

Good luck to anyone testing today and our bumper Valentine testers...nearly there        Two more sleep for me but still holding on.....   Sort of feel as though I 'could be' but then again it could be all in my head  

Have a good day girls
Allison xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Maria Christina - sorry to see you got a   sending you   and good luck for next time.  

Sarah - CONGRATULATIONS on your    good luck with the next 8 months  

Congrates to all the ladies who got BFP   and Hugs to all the ladies who got BFN   

Thanks for all the good wishes but sadly for us   again hopefully 6th time lucky   we are doing ok and have an Appt on the 14 March with the specialist to decide where we go from here.

Will be keeping an eye on all the 2ww ladies and hope all your dreams come true  

Shaz xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

My symptoms are gettin a little frustruing now im on my 6th day, bad back and tummy pain!!! keeps me up during the night and havin the most funniest of dreams  
Good luck with every1 else in the 2ww wait love Angie xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Alison Kate *







thank you honey 
will keep everything crossed for you      
I hope my prayers will be answered soon, too
     
      
                         

*Shaz* thanks honey








wishing you lots and lots of luck  
     
      
                         

*Angie* good luck to you too  
     
      
                         

*Lilia* you are I'm sure   
     
      
                         

*Pip34*   
     
      
                         

love and hugs
M C xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Can I join you?  I had FET on Saturday.  My test date is Monday 9th Feb 
I'm going   already with symptom spotting.  Back to work tomorrow so hopefully it will help take my mind of every twinge etc  

Good luck and     to everyone, may our dreams come true

Lesley x


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Shaz - so sorry, keep focused on the 14th March now and take care of yourself - may things work out better for you next time  

Well I am feling really down today.  Have been bleeding today and a little yesterday.  Began as old blood but doesn't look that was now.  It is very light and not worthy of a tampon or anything but its still there non the less.  Really think this is AF - I don't think there is any other explanation is there?  Will still test tomorrow but I am really not holding out much hope.

I really thought that it would work this time, I am gutted and don't know what to do with myself.  DP is brilliant but I know that he is just as dissappointed aswell.

Sorry for the 'me' post but feling very glum   

Take care and good wished to you all 

xxx


----------



## MollyOL (Oct 10, 2006)

Evahopeful - take care of yourself - you never know. Big hugs.

All the best 
Molly


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Can i join you. I'm on my 2ww after IUI yesterday.


Is this the right place to be ?


Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Eva Hopeful,
I'm with you on that. I test 2mo too, but am sure it'll be - 
nothing else to write really, going  
will let you know...... 
X


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi guys x x 

Not on 2ww (yet - maybe next weeK) but saw how many of you are testing tomorrow and just wanted to wish you all lots of luck, I know what the waiting is like - it's unbearable!

So for all of you - 
    

Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## Shiv (Feb 7, 2007)

Evahopeful - I know exactly what you're going through, I'm in exactly the same situation and I test tomorrow too  . Started the pains today and sure enough, got the first signs of AF's arrival. DP and I both gutted. Even though we didn't expect this one to work, we were still clinging to that small hope that this might be the one (we had poor fertilisation - only one egg out of 10 fertilised and had one 2 cell embryo put back on day 2). Like you, will test tomorrow anyway - will be thinking of you.   

My heart goes out to everyone who has had a BFN, it just seems so unfair doesn't it? But many many congratulations to those who have had a BFP, it's you guys that spur the rest of us on - it has to work sometime soon doesn't it?  

Polo, will be thinking of you too tomorrow, good luck hun.

Siobon x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shaz ~  Take care hun and good luck for the 14th xx

Eva ~ i wish i could make you feel better hun.....i have heard of people getting quite a bit of bleeding and getting BFPs. I'm really hoping its good news for you 

Angie and Hugs ~ welcome to the thread, you are in the right place Hugs....what day do you test? 

Welcome Lesley as well ~ did you mean the 19th for your test?

Pip34, Future mummy, EvaHopeful, Polo, Shiv and MollyOL ~ much luck indeed for all you St Valentines testers tomorrow   

Everyone else, have a great day tomorrow......hope you get lots of pampering and pressies etc. Unfortunately i have the most unromantic DH in the world and will get bu**er all 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Maria Christina - so sorry to hear your news that it didn't work out this time.  Do take care of yourself.  

Shiv/Eva Hopeful - hang on in there until the test tomorrow.  Thinking about you. 

Sarah - congratulations on your BFP!  Looks like we have similar levels and possibly a similar due date!  I'm being monitored every couple of days at the mo - so far so good - levels increasing.

Take care everyone, thanks again for all of your support during the 2ww and good luck to everyone else.

Wxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Eva Hopeful I really hope its good news tomorrow for you  

Polo Best wishes to you testing tomorrow too   

I had been reading some of Rosiebadgirls post and found this I hope she doesnt mind me using it.

We will do it with a strength that the blissfully ignorant fertiles amoung us know nothing about.
That makes us special and brave,wise and deserving. 

Good luck Ladies will be checking on you all  

Shaz xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just checking into wish all the testers good luck for tomorrow    

Lizzy - thanks for the welcome, I am due to test on the 19th 

Lesley x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

] Good luck to you guys that have tests 2morrow   
Lizzy- my test day is the 19th!!!!!!!


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Happy Valentines day everyone 

Have got my fingers and toes crossed especially for those of you who are testing today- sending you lots of   and hoping that you're dreams come true.

Sorry to hear that some of you have received BFN's on this cycle. Hope you're all taking good care of yourselves and hubbies and that you are soon able to think ahead no matter what you decide to do. Lots of   to you all.

Sarah- YIPEE    Congratulations on your   You must be over the moon. Its sooo good to hear when other endo girls fall pregnant- it gives me hope. Hope you have a wonderful and joyous next 8 months 

As for me i'm hanging out to test on saturday. I told hubbie yesterday that i want to test sooner but he got a very stern look on his face and said it would be best to wait so that we can be together for the result.  I know thats true but the time seems to be going sooo slowly. We've decided to do a pee stick in the morning before going to the clinic as i want an idea beforehand. Not having any symptoms really except a few cramps and a lot of discharge(TMI ) but i'm presuming its the crinone gel. Trying not to daydream to much about the possibilty of being pregnant but i also don't want to give up hope. Its crazy 

Take care everyone
Love
Andrea x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day girls   


Just a quick one if you don't mind but I wanted to say the very best of luck for our bumper crop of testers today         Will be keeping everything crossed for you

Allison xxxx


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but got a   
Really hope I'm the only one! Good luck to the other ladies today.
I'm gonna call the clinic @ 9 & get straight back in there!
X


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Polo

I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you some love

God bless
Sarah


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks sweetie, 
I've decided that as soon as   comes for her visit I'm going to eat sushi, pink steak, a big fat mocha & a glass of wine! then start it all again. 
Called the clinic but they can't get me to see the Doc for ages but they've said they'll look at my notes & decide what we need to do to change for next time. I can't see what they can do as we had good quality embies put back in so it's just me holding on to them that's the problem... anyone got any tips? 
I've been really good, followed the list of "do's n don'ts".
Don't think I could've done more so now am miffed. Feeling up & down. 
X


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi polo

so sorry hunny on yr bfn hun hope u enjoy yr sushi n steak hun and i hope they can fit u in with the docs soon.    .


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Polo

I hope you have a really good pig out and get quite drunk( and even smoke a *** just for the sake of it0 

The one thing I would say is that YOU havnt done anything wrong, sending you some love

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Polo, I am so sorry .  
Future Mummy


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Same here polo, a BFN for us too.  Its devastating and all I Seem capable of at the moment is crying


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Evahopeful

You poor thing, I am so sorry that you got a BFN sending you some gentle  

God bless
Sarah


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh, Evahopeful, I am really sad for you.
Have a good cry & get it out of your system. I'm with you all the way. Big cuddle to you both
luv Polo. X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Polo and Evahopeful 

Sometimes words seem a bit rubbish so just sending you both many hugs indeed 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

sending big hugs to evahopeful aand Polo...so sorry girls  

Sarah xx


----------



## Shiv (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi there, I wish I could be the one to bring good news to the thread today but sadly I got a   too. Not a great day for testing it seems. We're devastated like everyone else and just wondering where to go from here. Clinic seems very concerned about our poor fertilisation rate. I've made an appointment for next month but both me and DP are afraid that they are going to suggest donor sperm which we can't quite get our heads around just yet. 

I've also booked us in for a patient information evening at another clinic to see what our options would be there. 
Although I'm gutted, I feel like I've got to stay in control and look to the future no matter how hard it seems.

My heart goes out to you  Polo and Evahopeful and everybody else who has had a cr*p valentines day.       - cuddles all round!

Hope our bad news hasn't deflated the rest of you. Wishing you all the best of luck with your testing over the coming weeks.

Siobon x


----------



## SashaM (Oct 9, 2006)

Obviously today hasn't been the best day for testing.  So sorry to hear everyone's bad news.  I haven't posted on this thread before, but have been following it daily.  I also tested today, but still none the wiser.  My HCG levels are very low so I have to go back for another test either tomorrow or Friday!  I can't believe it as spent half the day waiting for the call and still don't know!!  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow - hope it's a better day.
x


----------



## valerieann (Feb 2, 2007)

If I took a test the day before my doctor visit (ie 18th) would it show if I was pregnant, or does it actually take 12 days from ER (or ovulation) to show up ?    I am so sorry to read the bad news today.  I cannot begin to imagine how you feel.

Life is so cruel.

Val


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi to polo,everhopful and shiv, so sorry to hear your bad news. wanted to send you all a big  and  have a good   and a few wee  . not the most inspired advice i'm afraid ,but may help a bit.

thinking of you all

Joey x


----------



## dolores (May 2, 2006)

hi everyone,
haven't been on site very long(testing 24th feb with ivf) but just wanted to send my warmest wishes to all the girls who had neg tests today. what can i say- my thoughts are with you.
dolores
xxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Siobon, Polo and Evahopeful

Just popping into say how sorry I am to hear that it didn't work out for you this time.  Thinking of you.    

Lesley x


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

EvaHopeful said:


> Same here polo, a BFN for us too. Its devastating and all I Seem capable of at the moment is crying






polo said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but got a
> Really hope I'm the only one! Good luck to the other ladies today.
> I'm gonna call the clinic @ 9 & get straight back in there!
> X


Awww ladies sending you some soft hugs xxxxxx


----------



## MollyOL (Oct 10, 2006)

Am so sorry to Polo, Evahopeful and any others with a BFN today - I'm afraid I'm with you too. Not a good day by the sounds of it. 

Didn't think I would be this distraught but you never can tell. 

Good luck to all others. 

Molly


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Polo*, sorry honey big hugs  

*Everhopful * big hugs, I was really hoping for you  

*Shiv* sorry honey, know exactly how you all feel, big hugs  

sending  to those waiting to test *today*

*Lilia*  for you testing tomorrow 
                     
                    
        
    
  
 

*Pip34* your testing 23rd aren't you honey ?? 
                    
        
    
  
 

love, hugs and lots of love to all
M C xxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Polo, Evahopful, Shiv and Molly...So so sorry girls     Please take time to gieve and have some quality 'me' time.  

SPAM....Keeping everything crossed that you're levels wil rise hunni.  Horrible time for you....it happened to me last year.  Take it easy and try not too stress (easier said than done I know)    

Back from my bloods and now playing the waiting game until the clinic ring this afternoon!

Big hugs to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Shiv (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your warm wishes and  , it 's really helped to know that there's others out there who know exactly what I'm feeling. My friends and family have been wonderful but of course it's very difficult for them to know what to say to me  . 
Feeling more positive today and am now looking forwad to a trip to New York which DP booked yesterday as an early 30th birthday pressie   - what a star. Think it will do us the world of good as like most of you probably know, everything goes on hold whilst we go through the rollercoaster of fertility treatment and it's easy to forget that we have a life to lead. So I'm gonna have a fabulous time and then start again hopefully (depending on what consultant says) when we get back.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon, I'll pop in every now and then to see how you're doing.
Bye for now, 

Siobon x


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

Allison good luck with test results today     let us know how you get on, have everything crossed for you today  

Shiv- glad to hear that you are sounding more positive today- an wow great trip booked, when do you go ??

good luck to all the other ladies testing today


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, well inconclusive test for me and have to retest in a week and carry on injections; level very low and been spotting for a week, so I don't think can rise but have been told I should wait another week. It is quite difficult because probably a neg but have to keep everything working , the womb is so enlarged and ready to bleed I feel, but can't because of gestone. I can't even retest on friday.
I am so sorry for all the BFNs yesterday. It is so tough.
Future Mummy


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Polo,Evahopeful,Shiv and Molly so sorry to hear your news   nothing I can say helps but all of us here know what you are going through.  

Allison Good luck   

Future mummy sorry you are going through all this     

Shaz xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Siobon and Molly ~ i'm so sorry, what a truly dreadful day yesterday  Take care......the kindest hugs for you all 

Future Mummy ~ everything crossed for you for this week...what a nightmare wait for you 

Spam ~ hope those levels are on the risen hun.....good luck for tomorrow  

Val ~ welcome to the thread  Can't really tell you about the test, it depends really on how your levels are doing.....good luck though 

Alison ~ loads of luck for this afternoon.....i'm really hoping this works out for you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Alison Kate*, what time do you get the phone call honey
will keep everything crossed and say a little prayer for you too
     
  
 

*Future Mummy*, I know it's hard but a low result can be late implantation, 
so it's worth doing the drugs I've heard of people getting BFP from it,
so  and my toes 
     
  
 

*Spam* it is really hard, will keep everything crossed for you, I have heard of it, 
like I just said to future mummy, so stay positive, know it's hard, 
but where theres hope theres a chance 
                      
     
  
 

Goodluck to you all        
  
 

love hugs and luck 
M C xxxxx


----------



## MollyOL (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the thoughts. Can't believe what a bad day it was for us all yesterday. 

Like Shiv we have booked a hol to Greece - all feels a bit hollow at the moment but at least we have something to look forward to. Am hoping I will have stopped blarting by then! 
Not sure I can go through all this again - a 6 month break seems to be a good idea. To all those on multiple cycles you are all very brave and stronger than I am. I wish you all the luck in the world. 

Good luck to everyone testing today and over the coming weeks. 

Molly


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for all those who have tested negative, it really is hard 

Natural FET - I am on day 6 of 2WW, I test on 23rd Feb, I can't belive how slow time goes, I feel I've had enough time for it to be at least day 30  

On my last FET the  came on Day 8 so starting to get really nervous and already onto hourly knicker checks, sorry 

Its real nice to be able to go somewhere where so many people understand, unless you have been through this it is hard to realise the torment all of us ladies have to go through.

Anyway   to everyone

Burnie


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

HI EVERYONE

*bernie* good luck hunny. we test the same day xx   

really sorry for all that had bfn   

not been feeling that great myself had af pains and feeling just not well cant descibe it  . i think alot of it is stress as had some problems with dh being a pain in the  . weve seem to have had alot of silly rows with him starting them so dont no whats going on wif him had talk n he says everythins ok. i no were both still grieving for thomas so i have put it down to that    .

i hope everyone had a great valentines day and yr all keeping well xxxxxxxx


----------



## moni4 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well I am now wishing my test date wasn't Tuesday!

Really nervous, apart from stomach twinges not much else happening. Just want to know one way or the other now....

Lots of love and bubbles to all

Moni x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alison ~ any news? Thinking of you and hoping everythings ok   

Pip ~ sorry, don't know why i thought you were tesing yesterday  I'm so sorry for your loss hun and it's still so recent for you both.......i hope things with DH sort themselves out soon (((hugs)))

Burnie and Moni ~ welcome to the thread 

MC ~ how are you doing hun? You do the most fabulous posts so sending you some good thoughts back...

   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I sorry I got your hopes up girls but it looks as though it was the Pregnyl injections that were giving me the pg symptoms.  The clinic want me to test again on Monday but I have no HCG in my blood. They want me to carry on with the meds for now as my Progesterone and Oestradiol levels are still high.  Not holding out any hope...feel like AF will come at any moment.  Can't believe this is happening to me again  

Sorry I can't do personals today girls but thinking of you all and wishing the next testers so much luck     
Allison xxx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Allison, am thinking of you but hold out until Monday, never say never-i'm sure your clinic wouldn't put you through uneccessary angst if they didn't think there was a chance- you'll get there-chin up.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh *Alison Kate*   you poor thing, try not to worry, I know you will  
There must be a ray of hope if they want you to test on Monday, 
so will pray hard for you honey








                         
       
  
 

*Lizzie* thank you honey








I just try to write and show what I feel
thanks for the good thoughts back   

*Good luck for tomorrow testers* 
                         
       
  
 

*Lilia*, have you still got any hair honey, come on girl, do this for me,  
you'll hear me scream even though your thousands of miles away  
    
                         
       
  
  
pm me straight away 

love, hugs and lots of luck to all 
M C xxxxx


----------



## polo (Feb 5, 2007)

Alison, best of luck for Monday.  will be thinking of you.
Good luck to tomorrows testers.
Girls, N.Y? Greece? wow. fantastic, you deserve to enjoy it, it's so nice to have something to look forward to.  
stay   ladies. Big   to all of you. 
X


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls

just started the 2ww today, nightmare, am prepared for the longest two weeks of my life again.
Had a wee read of the last few pages and send my hugs and love to everyone who didnt get lucky this time.
Im due to test 1st march, if I can hold out that long, i don't usually, im guilty of the bumper packs of tests and testing everyday to get acclimatised to results.

Was really nervous this time as last time I had OHSS severe, hospitalised and had transfusion of plasma and was enormous, luckily, I feel fine this time.  Downside is I only gor enough eggs/embryos for i go.  Crossing everything and hoping for the best.

Im heading back to bed now but am sure i will get to know some of you over the next two weeks.

Good luck everyone    


Lips


----------



## Shiv (Feb 7, 2007)

Alison - you poor thing having to wait even longer. It's hard to know what to say, I know towards the end of my 2ww I felt that things were not going well and I really didn't want to hear the nice things people were saying like _'chin up' _ and _'you never know'_, by that time you're just fed up and want to know one way or the other. All I'll say is that I'm thinking of you .

Molly - I'm sorry to hear your news. Life's so unfair sometimes isn't it? I know how you're feeling, one minute I'm really positive about starting again and the next minute I'm in floods of tears and don't know if I can put myself through it but when I think about it rationally, my overwhelming desire to have a baby overrides everything else and I just think I'd do anything to have a baby. Just remember you are not on your own. 

DP's brother phoned this evening to tell us that his wife is pregnant again - great timing eh when I got my BFN yesterday! It was such a massive kick in the teeth I can't even describe how I felt. I've been in floods of tears for the past two hours and wanted to write it down to get it out of my system. Of course I'm happy for them - they are a lovely couple and wonderful parents. I feel so selfish being so upset. I have about 4 friends who are pregnant at the moment and everytime I hear some more 'good' news I fall apart. Guess I'm feeling sorry for myself so drowning my sorrows with a glass of Sauvignon Blanc!! 

Lizzy, shaz, joeyt and M C - thank you all so much for your kind words. I've never 'met' so many warm hearted people as I have since I've been posting on here.

Take care all,

Siobon x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Allison ~ thinking of you too 

Don't know what to say....it's been so awful on here the last couple of days 

M C ~ 

Lips ~ welcome to you....beautiful pic of your DD 

Siobon ~ oh hun what horrendous timing. Of course you are happy for them too but thats really tough to cope with, you're not selfish at all. Take care and be good to yourself 

Petdowe, Mrs. Fitz and Joeyt    for tomorrow   

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi Allison and Shiv .... didn't mean "chin up " in a condesending way !!! hope no offence was taken.just trying to be supportive, it hard to know what to say !

Just off to do a blood test myself. although i have had lots of spotting, so who knows !!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck today Joey ~ hope you don't have to wait too long for your results


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Pip - Thanks for your good wishes and so sorry to hear that you and DH are having bit of a rough time, it is still very early days for your loss and all of this is very stressful, sending you lots of   

Moni - Keeping everything crossed for you for Tuesday and sending lots of    

Allison Kate - My thoughts are with you this weekend

Lips - You have lots of rest and know where you are coming from with the multi testing  

Shiv - Life can be so unfair, of course yo are happy for them but you are still feeling very raw from your result... hope you enjoyed the wine  

Well I'm not feeling as positive today still got AF type pains and (.)(.) quite tender today, can't help thinking  is on her way, Its gonna be a long weekend with most of it spent knicker checking, even been out and bought white loo roll yesterday so I can see better  

Wishing everyone


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

good luck to  mrs fitz, joeyt and petdowe for testing today xxxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  I am also on the dreaded 2   and really stressed out   . 

I will be testing on 22nd Feb.  

Lizzy- Could you please add me to your list. Look forward to your support and supporting you all ladies.   

Love Bonzi
xxxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not been giving any input for a while hope everyone is copeing (not going to say ok, how can anyone possible be ok on 2ww!) still feel like im going  .  One more week to wait till test, had a long grey hair pop up in the middle of my head yesterday, looked like la la.

Well boobs havent changed, has anyone got a   without the boob thing? looking for a glimmer of hope.

love and load of                   to everyone, looking forward to reading about loads of    in the days ahead.

Emilyx


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

hi all not sure if iam in the rite place i have et today would i be ok to join you all


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining this thread, Im currently on 2ww following FET.  Due to test on the 23 Feb.  Its starting to take its toll now! 

Mel


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there Jody 

I'm not sure either but I think we're in the right place.  I'm due to test on 25th Feb and am off work for the first week.  I ony had ET yesterday but I'm already going mad. Where are you in the 2WW?

Megs x


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Mel

I know it's torture!! At least whilst on the build up we are doing something to help, this waiting is going to send me mad   .


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

I started the 2ww yesterday and resting up the best I can. I just wanted to introduce myself (Kaz) and to say that I am very much looking forward to getting to know you all. I've read through this thread and I truly think you are all amazing. I'd like to send my love    to everyone who didn't reach their dream his time. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks last year after conceiving on clomid so I do understand that total devastation and emptiness   .

I am due to test 1st March which at the moment seems so far away. I'm a bit concerned about going back to work. I'm a primary school teacher and on half term at the moment. I have a lovely class but just a bit worried about going back too soon. I had my ET yesterday and I know I could easily get signed off for a week but to be totally honest part of me feels I'll be worse and more stressed hanging round at home analysing every twinge   . I have a student starting on Monday and he is going to be teaching up to 50% so I'm sure it'll be fine    but just wondered what everyone else is doing?

Take care and sending you all positive vibes.

Kazzy x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Mornin 2 all   
Havent posted a thread 4 a while v.sorry, hope ur doing ok sorry to hear some of u didnt have good news,
and hope ur all doing ok (easier said then done!!!) sending big warm hugs to u guys     .
My 2ww is gettin closer now only have till Monday 2 go and 2 my surprise I'm still feeling quiet positive    and the beginning thought i was going to go MAD   but with the help of my
lovely fiance being of the 2wks with me has help so much (Bless him think he will b glad 2 go back 2 work
less stressful than running around after me)  .
Welcome 2 the girls that r also in the     and    2u all.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

hi mel i have my et today at 2 o clock so not quite on it yet lol good luck and loads of       and


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

Mel i'm also testing on 23rd (frozen cycle) have you had any symtoms? 

Good luck and loads of    to all on 2ww.
Emilyx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Emily,

Yep I have loads of symptoms and have done since day 1, to begin with I just had occassional dull af pains, and then I started getting loads of twinges and pains around my ovaries, and last night I just had full on af pains.  Also getting lots of dizzy spells.  The whole thing is just awful!  But desperately trying to stay  .  What about you any symptoms?

Hi Jody - good luck with your et today.

Mel x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to Jody, Scooby, Megs & Kazzy

Emily & Scooby I'm also testing on 23rd - Hope its a lucky day.

Sending everyone        

This 2WW really does drive you nuts     

Burnie x


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

hi all had et today the embryolgyst said they were top grade so hopefully they will implant,i will test on the 4th of march wich seems ages away


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sending my love to everyone who is going crazy in there 2ww

Hi Mel, I know we are all different but I also had cramping and sore boobs from day 1 and then about 4 days to go the af pains got really bad, I was very dizzy ( still am) and my boobs started to hurt even more ech day and I was 100% sure it was a no But it was a BFP 
So it just goes to show that what you think is bad can be great

God bless
Sarah


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys Hope ur all doing ok?        My positive thoughts are feelin a little low 2day  just this afternoon i started getting period pains (6 days late) and they are killing me iam in a bit of a panic as iam gettin closer to my big D-Day 19feb  just dont want it to arrive as I'm so close havent had any of these symptoms up till now just dont want it to end!!!!!!!  
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

well had my blood test this morning, after a nerve wraking 6 hrs they called back with the following.....
it wasn't a positive,but also not a negative it's what they call an unquivercable result i.e. neither here nore there !!!!! bugger me didn't even consider that one !!! anyway the up shot is i have to test again on Monday... 
from what i can gather on day 11 hcg levels should be anything between 5 and 50, anything below 5 a negative... with defo positives being 25 and above... i was 18 so still none the wiser


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey joeyt- i must of admit i didnt quiet know that could happen either havin no result i suppose u dont really think of it at the time do u, you hang in there and i hope u have positive result  on Monday  
my Big D-Day is Monday also the 2ww has taken 4ever but now the weekend is here has gone pretty quick also thank goodness!!!!!
Big hugs to all u guys    and carry on thinking positive  PUPO!!!!
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi All,

OMG how are we all doing. I'm now on day 5 of 2ww and want to test              

I have sore (.)(.) and they feel heavy   but i get that b4 SF shows her ugly face.

I keep saying to DH I'm pregnant till proven otherwise    so I'm milking it   

How is everyone else doing ?

Anyone else just done IUI

Love an excited hugs
xx


----------



## ellebee (Mar 4, 2006)

hi there everyone
i recognise some of you from the snowdrops page.  i am on the two week wait, had et on Tuesday this week which now feels like a month ago!  i am finding it hard not being busy with clinic appointments etc and it has really dragged.  i am a primary school teacher and have been signed off all this week which with hindsight was a good thing as i have been sooo uncomfortable since ec.  i keep looking for signs, at the mo i do not have sore (.)(.) which i normally do for af so i think this is maybe a good sign,but i do have a really heavy dragging feeling, also today have had stabbing pains on one side.  i was really swollen but this has been much less today. the biggest thing is that i am going mad . had a friend round today and when she asked how i was i just burst into tears.  she said she had a dragging sensation when she was preggers so i am hoping its a good sign.  i am so confused about when my af is due if this hasn't worked, is it when i would test?  listened to my hypno CD today and yesterday on the advice of  another kind ff person, but just keep falling asleep, wonder if it will still work when asleep!!! its half term next week so will be at home again, but feel able to leave the house now as it doesn't matter if i am spotted by children or parents!
take care everyone and good luck
ellebee
xx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello can you add me to the list had EC today which went much smoother than last time.  Feel really chilled out after having acupuncture. I dont know how the rest of the 2ww will go but I am feeling very positive today, although I know it is vey early days.  My test date is 02/03/07 please be a bfp


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Petdowe ~ i am sorry, i wished you luck for today and i'd already read that you had a BFN and posted to you and that was really insensitive. Hope you are doing ok hun 

Welcome Bonzi, Jodyholl, Scoobydog (Mel), Megs, Kazzy and Fowler ~ fab to have loads of newbies here.......happy chatting and much luck to you all  

Ellebee ~ welcome to you too....when do you test hun?

Emily ~ lots of ladies have got BFPs with no symptoms at all so don't worry about the boob thing 

Ang1e ~ (((hugs))) sorry you are feeling low today

Joey ~ i know i've IMed you but   

Aussiegirl ~ much luck for tomorrow 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ellebee (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for the welcome Lizzy
told to test on 26th feb the day i go back to work!!
going to watch ugly betty now
ellebee
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Ellebee.........i _love_ Ugly Betty!


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI everyone 

Just a quick update as i'm in a daze and finding it hard to concentrate  Can't believe i'm actually going to say this but we got a   today  We did a pee stick first thing which was positive and then went for our blood test. My levels are around the 650 mark and now i have to just get on with life until i have scan in 3 weeks  Our clinic doesn't do extra blood tests unless there is concern re miscarriage so i ahve no idea what to do next. We've waited 4 years to fall pregnant but never thought about what happens afterwards  Anyway hoping dh is going to ahve our internet up and running at home soon so i can become neurotic with the rest of you 

Sorry there are no personals but hoping you are all keeping positive during the 2ww. Thanks for all your support 
Love
Andrea x


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

  Andrea hope you have a smooth pregers.  

I have been up all night in tears really worrying tx has not worked . Infact, I am sure it hasn't worked and just wish the test date would come soon so that I can get on with my life as normal and stop being miserable and in constant worry.  DH was up with me all night trying to comfort me but I just kept blaming him for how I was feeling, it was really awful.  

I am really tired but just can't get to sleep and this is the usual before AF shows up   .  Sorry ladies if this is really a depressing post but I just need to share how I feel with someone.   DH is trying his best and I just don't know what to do about the way I feel.  I am trying soo hard to stay positive but think I am going mad instead   

Take care everyone and good luck
xxxxxxxx BONZI


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi Andrea,   well done many congratulations,such good news bet you have a permanent grin on your face !!!!!! 650 is a great results..what day post EC are you ? hope all goes well.

Hi Bonzi, gosh i know how you feel, we all do, it's so bloody hard. i found the worst bit the 2ww, all the other stuff seemed a dream in comparison,i think it's because when i was injecting etc...i felt i had some control and input in a way,and that whatever i was doing was positive-then bam !!! suddenly you have nothing to do but wait, and that's the cruel bit isn't it. But please do try and stay positive, your body does need you to do something to contribute and that is stay calm..( i know easier said than done ) i am coming to the end of my 2ww and have found that i have had to really,really force myself to think  positive, i have just woken each day and given myself something to do to get me thru that day and then cross that day off as a success and move on to the next-it's the only way i could cope ! Also i have made it clear to friends etc... that if i want to talk and if there is any news,i will tell them..so not to keep asking and just to keep me busy and happy...
i have also been going to acupuncture which has really helped, but if you can't find one ,see if you can find a local hypnotherapist or just someone to talk to who can really calm you down...remember everyone is different, copes differently and has diffrent symptoms..what day are you on ??
take care, my thoughts are with you...


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Good mornin all   
IM never up this early on a sat like to have a little lie in, but woke up with the sweats (big time) and just couldnt go back of, so i thought i check out the thread and see if any1 else is chatting.
Welcome to the newbies    you will find this thread all very helpful and every1 is so lovely!!!   
Aussiegirl --    with the   you take it easy and wishing you all the luck   
Sorry if i missed any1 i hope you are doing ok? and taking it easy over the weekend!!!  
My    is nearly over just 2days 2go   
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Flipin nora I have just lost a realy long post, I will just do it in brief now as dont have the brain cells to do it all again

Andrea, congratulations lets see you down on bun in the oven now get your self down there 

To Bonzi, you want you to know I read your post and have prayed for you, I can relate more than you know as it really did deppress me soooo much and like you just wanted it to be over so I could grieve and get on with life and after thinking af was 100% coming I was so so so wrong, please try and get out and go picies or for a meal and avoid thinking as much as possible

Good luck and sending my love and prayers to you all

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Ladies, I have just had 2 lovely 8 cell embies put back today. So i will join you for the 2ww of hell.

Bonzi - Hunny hope your ok.   

I will catch up with you all when i have had a couple of hours rest.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Mel how r you feeling today? better I hope, what drugs are you on?  I'm taking proganova and cyclogest.  When I had isci my boobs were sore and very full this time round they look and feel like an old tea bag! but I think proganova can make some peoples boobs smaller.  I have a lot of pressure (followed by wind!) but I think this may be cyclogest, in the last day or so I've been getting lower back pain like I get just before AF, God I'm so confused!!!!!!!!   

Burnie how you feeling are your boobs like Mels or are tea bags like mine? are you a med cycle?

Loads of     to everyone,
Love Emily


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello all. I had 2 embies put back in istanbul on monday. i flew home last night, and am now turning into that mad knicker checking maniac. have had some lower abdo pain and feel really bloated, hope this is due to the fact i only had 5 follicles and he worked on them for an hour to make sure he had not missed any eggs. This 2WW is the longest in the world. please please let this be the one.                . taking 16mg prednisolone and crione gel x2, stop antibiotics tonight.


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Emily - I have been put on progynova as well. What are the side effects........ i dont think i can honestly put up with anymore side effects.  

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all not going as   as me on this 2ww.

Joeyt- thanks hun for your wonderful word of wisdom. You really did make me feel a lot better and I am trying to take your advise and keep calm  

Sarah-  Thanks hun for prayers and your support xxxxxxxxxx really made a difference. Hope your well and taking it easy hun.

Bronte-  Welome hun to the 2ww. Well done on your embies. All the best lovey. Rest up hun.

I am feeling a lot better now thanks to all of you. Without you I don't know if I could get through the days. Sarah your prayers are coming my way keep it up for me hun. I also went to work today so that took my mind of things.

Goodluck ladies
Bronte/Sarah really missed you glad your on this thread.

XXXXXXXXXX BONZI


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

hi all, i had ec on Monday 12th and et on Thursday 15th but am not sure if for testing purposes, I'm to test 14 days after EC or et ?
And also when people say 'day one' after ET or et, is that day included ? (I'm assuming that all eggs are fertilised the same day as egg collection, but not sure if you then count from the following day (to work out when to test)

I'm trying to figure out what my embies are up to based on all the fab links/info Ive been given in the las few days on this site, silly i know but i cant help it as i was in quite a bit of pain in the night and  don't know if its too early for them to be trying to implant or what it might be 

thanks to everyone who has been so sweet to me and encouraged me to come to this thread, wishing you all good health and luck


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Bonzi glad you are feeling a little better I think the key to this treatment is trying to remain positive and occupying our minds.  I've rediscovered sex and the city and am trying to read lots to stop myself thinking, am I pregnant or not. I have to say I feel a lot more relaxed this time but I know it's still early days.
Does anyone on here have any useful visualization techniques or useful suggestions on how to occupy ourselves during 2ww


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Bronte,

With Progynova you should have got a 60!!!!! page long booklet on page 51 it lists possible side efects.  I got the boob thing wrong it can sometimes make your boob larger and tender (don't know what happened to me!)  it can also cause a sick feeling/ bloated/abdominal pain & wind. So I surpose till the test day comes we really don't know.  So thats it I'm going to try and stop guessing (I don't think so )

If you dident get a little boo with your tablets and wanted further cheering up I will list the rest for you  (sorry) going totally mad at the mo.

Love to everyone keep your chin up.
Emilyx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Em Thanks hun, i will check out the info i got..


Bronte xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85261.0


----------

